# The Best Sex You Ever Had!



## Crystall

What type was the best sex you ever had? 

What type was the worst? 


In my personal experience, from best to worst:

ISTP - hot damn!
ENFP - pretty hot
ISFJ - not so much
INTJ - inexperienced and kind of mechanical 

DISCLAIMER: These are all examples of my own previous relationships where the type in question was able to perform on multiple occasions over an extended period of time. I realize of course that everyone is different in bed and I'm not assuming that one type is generally better or worse than another. This poll is strictly for entertainment! 


Okay guys, let's vote!


----------



## angularvelocity

ISFJ - MIND BLOWING
ISTP- Nope
INFJ- WOOT WOOT HOT
ENFJ- MEH
ENFP- none yet
ESTJ- KNOWS WHATS UP
ESTP- nope
INFP- NOPE, SUCKY
ESFJ- ZOMG NO ONE WILL COMPARE
ESFP- nope
ENTP- nope, bad
INTP- cryworthy awful
ISTJ- YUCKY
ISTP- none

that's all my experience has been.


----------



## Fizz

avalanche183 said:


> ISFJ - MIND BLOWING
> ISTP- Nope
> *INFJ- WOOT WOOT HOT*
> ENFJ- MEH
> ENFP- none yet
> ESTJ- KNOWS WHATS UP
> ESTP- nope
> INFP- NOPE, SUCKY
> ESFJ- ZOMG NO ONE WILL COMPARE
> ESFP- nope
> ENTP- nope, bad
> INTP- cryworthy awful
> ISTJ- YUCKY
> ISTP- none
> 
> that's all my experience has been.


You better not be talking about yourself.


----------



## Drewbie

My personal experience from best to worst:
ENFP-best sex ever
INFJ-super intense, very hot
ESTJ-incredibly fun, even if we weren't the most compatible


I haven't had any 'overall bad experiences' with sex... yet. :mellow:


----------



## Eerie

Other than two ex's who tested as INTJ's I never typed my bf's. Never cared to. One of the INTJ's was pretty decent though.


----------



## angularvelocity

Fizz said:


> You better not be talking about yourself.


Why? I get myself off everytime...


----------



## viva

avalanche183 said:


> ISFJ - MIND BLOWING
> ISTP- Nope
> INFJ- WOOT WOOT HOT
> ENFJ- MEH
> ENFP- none yet
> ESTJ- KNOWS WHATS UP
> ESTP- nope
> INFP- NOPE, SUCKY
> ESFJ- ZOMG NO ONE WILL COMPARE
> ESFP- nope
> ENTP- nope, bad
> INTP- cryworthy awful
> ISTJ- YUCKY
> ISTP- none
> 
> that's all my experience has been.


Wait, the only type you've never had sex with is ENFP?... How interesting. You should probably change that.

...

Anyways, I'm broadening this category to include "sexual experiences" rather than strictly intercourse so that I can provide more insight. Yey.

ISTP: Pretty good, but kind of self-centered, and also into some weird shit
INTJ: Thought it was going to be magical, but it ended up just being... meh
ESFP: Really hot
ISxJ: Fine, considering the circumstances, but nothing special
INFJ: Heeheheheheheh


----------



## The Unseen

ESTP and ISTP were the best I've ever had.

ENFP was wayyy too mushy and sappy and wanted to whisper sweet nothings in my ear. I'm not that kind of girl, so shut up.

ENTJ was the worst. Very methodical, and unnatural.


----------



## Crystall

vivacissimamente said:


> ISTP: Pretty good, but kind of self-centered, and also into some weird shit


If by "weird shit" you mean something like role playing, rough angry sex, getting tied up and blindfolded, spanked, and/or getting held down by the throat then that's what makes it so hot! :wink: 

However, if you meant something else, please, go on.


----------



## jack london

ENFP: mind-blowing, educational, and scary (3 ENFPs)
ISFJ: meh
INFJ: depends on the mood

Lots more but who had the time to type them.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

The lack of commentary for INFPs has me worried about when I'll first do it...


BAHAHAHA! Nah, I am going to *screw* the brains out of whoever gets the first of me.


----------



## Crystall

jack london said:


> ENFP: mind-blowing, educational, and scary (3 ENFPs)
> ISFJ: meh
> INFJ: depends on the mood
> 
> Lots more but who had the time to type them.


Dang Jack, 3 ENFPs? You stud you! Forgive me, but which type is your wife?

Also, why were they scary? :crazy:


----------



## Ziwosa

Oh I see, so whether you have good sex or not is entirely dependant on the other.


----------



## Crystall

Ziwosa said:


> Oh I see, so whether you have good sex or not is entirely dependant on the other.


Well considering that you are constant and your sexual partner is the variable in this equation, yes, in this poll the answer to the question is dependent on the partner. However, you are free to express opinions such as "this type really brings out the animal in me" or "this type made me go dead fishy..." aaand such, and such as this influence on your own behavior pertains to the sexual performance of that partner as well.


----------



## Ziwosa

Meh, I guess I'm too serious for this thread >.<

*refrains from further whine/complain*


----------



## angularvelocity

vivacissimamente said:


> Wait, the only type you've never had sex with is ENFP?... How interesting. You should probably change that.


Yeah, I've been meaning to meet that quota... just waiting for the most opportune time to find an ENFP alone in the wild and pounce her.



Ziwosa said:


> Meh, I guess I'm to serious for this thread >.<
> 
> *refrains from further whine/complain*


Yeah you might be _*TOO*_ serious.


----------



## Neon Knight

The only one I have typed so far was INTP and the chemistry was wicked. I can't figure out the type of the one who consistently made me cum like 99.999....% of the time. ISxP maybe? Hmm so that introverted male/extroverted female thing is probably true...hmmm...not surprised, really though considering my past and intraverted types seem to dominate. The one extravert I can think of who is likely ESxP, we had amazing chemistry but never got to go all the way :cries:, it took me forever to get over him though.


----------



## Crystall

Ziwosa said:


> Meh, I guess I'm too serious for this thread >.<
> 
> *refrains from further whine/complain*


Lies, I'm not convinced that you're all that serious. Just throw out those inhibitions and lose your composure for a moment man! 

*suddenly bursts into song and dance*

LET'S TALK ABOUT SEX BABY!


----------



## PseudoSenator

Crystall said:


> INTJ - inexperienced and kind of mechanical




The "mechanical" descriptor of INTJ surfaces once more. :bored:


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

PseudoSenator said:


> The "mechanical" descriptor of INTJ surfaces once more. :bored:


No worries, INFP has still yet to be discussed on here.


----------



## Fizz

It seems like the xNTJs are taking a beating in this one. I guess the best advice for INTJs is to not treat it like world domination. You don't need that serious look or the maniacal laughter.


----------



## Kr3m1in

We ENTJs are sex crazy. There is just not that many of us to give everyone a taste but um..I try my best


----------



## jack london

Fizz said:


> It seems like the xNTJs are taking a beating in this one. I guess the best advice for INTJs is to not treat it like world domination. You don't need that serious look or the maniacal laughter.


Wait a minute....

All an INTJ needs is to meet an ENFx to learn how to relax.


----------



## Fizz

jack london said:


> Wait a minute....
> 
> All an INTJ needs is to meet an ENFx to learn how to relax.


Can't help you there *shrug* You will only get into trouble with ESxPs.


----------



## jack london

Crystall said:


> Dang Jack, 3 ENFPs? You stud you! Forgive me, but which type is your wife?
> 
> Also, why were they scary? :crazy:


ENFP 1: scary, coke addict. Don't get me wrong the sex was awesome but her life was a mess. Never saw the back of a woman more

ENFP 2: mind-blowing, sex five times a day. I was engaged to this one (DUH). Loved dominance (the good kind), scarves, public sex, teasing

ENFP 3: educational, all about the positions, took it to a whole new level. was a dancer, tiny, passion passion passion

ISFJ: going on 1700 times, getting hard to shake things up.

K, I need a cold shower


----------



## Fizz

jack london said:


> ENFP 1: scary, coke addict. Don't get me wrong the sex was awesome but her life was a mess. Never saw the back of woman more
> 
> ENFP 2: mind-blowing, sex five times a day. I was engaged to this one (DUH). Loved dominance (the good kind), scarves, public sex, teasing
> 
> ENFP 3: educational, all about the positions, took it to a whole new level. was a dancer, tiny, passion passion passion
> 
> ISFJ: going on 1700 times, getting hard to shake things up.
> 
> K, I need a cold shower


Seems like I need to find me an ENFP :shocked:


----------



## Kr3m1in

ESFPs are kinky bastards, too, @Fizz.

I had a coke addict ENFP once, thinking of the sex made me cry a little bit inside when I was breaking up with her.


----------



## Fizz

mars6988 said:


> ESFPs are kinky bastards, too, @Fizz.
> 
> I had a coke addict ENFP once, thinking of the sex made me cry a little bit inside when I was breaking up with her.


I've had some ISFP, but never ESFP. In general, I would like to try varying types to get a good _feel_ :wink:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Fizz put ENTJ on your list. Only if you can submit though, we have no clue how to.. But we um...dominate convincingly

I was engaged to an ESFP. Crazy decision, incredible sex all around. Incredible.


----------



## pretty.Odd

INTP: A very "meh" experience. He was a horrible kisser, he broke one of my nails, and he did EVERYTHING to turn me off like ramble on about weird stuff :dry: I got the feeling that he did that on purpose!


----------



## kiwigrl

I've never had a bad experience. Even the first time, I had a very good teacher :wink:. 
My best is my ISFJ. This is not only because he is a giver so always aims for me to reach orgasm first or at the same time (even if it's a given with me lol), but just being Fe I need to feel a deep connection to really let myself go, which is what happens with my ISFJ. One I think was ESFP perhaps? No deep connection just complete lust. He wasn't bad to look at but his whole demeanor was so damn sexy that most women couldn't resist him.


----------



## Napoleptic

Premium G said:


> The lack of commentary for INFPs has me worried about when I'll first do it...
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHA! Nah, I am going to *screw* the brains out of whoever gets the first of me.





Fizz said:


> That's not where you put your penis.


 Actually, that's the hottest thing I've read in this thread so far... :blushed:


----------



## Fizz

Napoleptic said:


> Actually, that's the hottest thing I've read in this thread so far... :blushed:


Screwing brains out? What can I say? I loved her for her mind!


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Oh come on, it is a figure of speech.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Fizz said:


> It seems like the xNTJs are taking a beating in this one. I guess the best advice for INTJs is to not treat it like world domination. You don't need that serious look or the maniacal laughter.


I think the only thing the poll dictates is that ISTJs have less shame than the INTJs when it comes to voting for themselves. :tongue:


----------



## Hokahey

Take my vote with a grain of salt. My ex I think was ISFJ. Not 100% sure though, I need more research. Anyways she was the best out of 2 and the first girl I had sex with I didn't know long enough to "type" and only lasted two days sadly. So my ISFJ was the "best" and "worst" from the 2, haha....


----------



## pinkrasputin

Hokahey said:


> Take my vote with a grain of salt. My ex I think was ISFJ. Not 100% sure though, I need more research. Anyways she was the best out of 2 and the first girl I had sex with I didn't know long enough to "type" and only lasted two days sadly. So my ISFJ was the "best" and "worst" from the 2, haha....


WHAT??? MrNiceftw changed his name to Hock-a-loogey or something? This may take me awhile. I'm disturbed and feel abandoned.


----------



## Hokahey

pinkrasputin said:


> WHAT??? MrNiceftw changed his name to Hock-a-loogey or something? This may take me awhile. I'm disturbed and feel abandoned.



LOL, I'm surprised it was noticed so fast, not just by you but a few others as well. Haha.... it's more like "Hoka Hey"

Why abandoned?


----------



## pinkrasputin

Hokahey said:


> LOL, I'm surprised it was noticed so fast, not just by you but a few others as well. Haha.... it's more like "Hoka Hey"


 See? You don't even know the results of some of your actions. You leave a plethora of nostalgic people in your tracks, mister. And what about the si doms? Do you ever think of them? Hmmm??????



> Why abandoned?


Do you really want to do this? Here? Now? In _these_ shoes?

*reclines on therapist's couch*
Well. It all started long before I knew enneagram or that I was a *SIX DAMMIT*. But anyway. I thought things would never change. No one would leave me. People would KNOW about my abandonment issues. AND NOT CHANGE THEIR FREAKING USER NAME so that my I could continue living in my safe bubble where nothing changes. The end. :happy:


----------



## Vic

I never thought about her type. I think she'd be an INFP of INFJ.

It was the best I ever had because she was direct, submissive, and she strived to please me and let me please her as I saw fit. She cried during sex a few times, and wanted to keep going. It was emotionally fucked up and left me with a scarred psyche, but goddamn... this girl.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

hmwith said:


> Really? I'd much rather have an amazing sex life.


Hahah must be the IPA... I misspoke. But now that you have me thinking about it I don't know. Does the joy of great sex trump the soul crushing anguish of dealing with bureaucracy and repetitive tasks? 

Hmmmmm....


----------



## Philosophicles

It appears as tho not many people have experienced ESTP's... this is saddening to me


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

Philosophicles said:


> It appears as tho not many people have experienced ESTP's... this is saddening to me


It sounds like the mission is clear then :tongue:


----------



## SyndiCat

Fizz said:


> I have not voted at all.


This.

Because MBTI/JCF does not define someone's personality, and 90% of this forum is mistyped believing MBTI/JCF defines someone's personality.


----------



## skycloud86

SyndiCat said:


> This.
> 
> Because MBTI/JCF does not define someone's personality, and 90% of this forum is mistyped believing MBTI/JCF defines someone's personality.


Exactly, type has nothing to do with it. If in the future I get into a relationship, I'm not going to assume that we would have better or worse intercourse simply because of our MBTI types.


----------



## Crystall

skycloud86 said:


> Exactly, type has nothing to do with it. If in the future I get into a relationship, I'm not going to assume that we would have better or worse intercourse simply because of our MBTI types.


No one is saying that you will. This thread is just for fun.


----------



## skycloud86

Crystall said:


> No one is saying that you will. This thread is just for fun.


Yes, I know that. I don't see why you needed to post this in response to my post.


----------



## Crystall

skycloud86 said:


> Yes, I know that. I don't see why you needed to post this in response to my post.


Just trying to keep people from steering off topic. :dry:


----------



## skycloud86

Crystall said:


> Just trying to keep people from steering off topic. :dry:


But we weren't off topic, we were discussing the MBTI and it's relationship to sexual intercourse.


----------



## sungod

I would just have automatically assumed all Is are pitiable in bed... =D


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

sungod said:


> I would just have automatically assumed all Is are pitiable in bed... =D


Haven't you ever heard about the sex-kitten librarians of the world?


----------



## pinkrasputin

Philosophicles said:


> It appears as tho not many people have experienced ESTP's... this is saddening to me


If I was experiencing an ESTP, you would so not find me posting on the forum. :blushed:


----------



## Crystall

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Haven't you ever heard about the sex-kitten librarians of the world?


I've met most of my librarian dad's co-workers and let me tell you, sex-kitten is the last term I'd use.


----------



## sungod

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Haven't you ever heard about the sex-kitten librarians of the world?


I think that's a stereotype propagated by librarians 

What I wouldn't DO to meet a sex kitten librarian... Glasses, tight skirt, smacking me with a yardstick while filing in Dewey decimal.........


----------



## sofort99

Fizz said:


> The problem with the poll in general is that it is very biased. I know this is all in good fun, but I doubt that anyone here has had a good selective sample of all 16 types, and with more than 3 per each. To give oneself a good estimate of what the type is like.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!

I'd say there are several of us.

An ENFJ chick. Without a doubt.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

Crystall said:


> I've met most of my librarian dad's co-workers and let me tell you, sex-kitten is the last term I'd use.


Don't knock it till you try it 

Edited to add... the ENTP's are catching up! Please one of you single ENFP's go hump someone!


----------



## sofort99

Hokahey said:


> Hrmm, interesting. That can actually make a lot of sense, now that I think of it. She had more partners than me going into the relationship but I was "better" at sex than she was. *Not trying to toot my own horn* I was just more "into" it honestly, looking back.


In sex, enthusiasm can cover over a multitude of technical flaws.


----------



## intjdude

sofort99 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I'd say there are several of us.
> 
> An ENFJ chick. Without a doubt.


Yeah I bet there's a few ENFPs and ENFJs on here that have cycled all the MBTI types a few times. Statistically it's more accurate too.


----------



## Crystall

sofort99 said:


> In sex, enthusiasm can cover over a multitude of technical flaws.


Alright then as you are the self proclaimed man about town today, lemme ask you; is it true what they say about older women being more technically "good" but also more mechanical and younger women being more enthusiastic?


----------



## Fizz

intjdude said:


> Yeah I bet there's a few ENFPs and ENFJs on here that have cycled all the MBTI types a few times. Statistically it's more accurate too.


Are you saying ENFPs and ENFJs have the dirtiest of the dirty laundry? In metaphorical and literal terms.


----------



## intjdude

Fizz said:


> Are you saying ENFPs and ENFJs have the dirtiest of the dirty laundry? In metaphorical and literal terms.


Yeah I'd say their bed sheets could use changing you know... maybe a little bleach too?


----------



## Fizz

intjdude said:


> Yeah I'd say their bed sheets could use changing you know... maybe a little bleach too?


Woah, can't imagine what might be living on those sheets 

Just playin' - there's either some really angry or really horny ENFxs reading this right that either want to punch me or...punch me.


----------



## pinkrasputin

sofort99 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I'd say there are several of us.
> 
> .





intjdude said:


> Yeah I bet there's a few ENFPs and ENFJs on here that have cycled all the MBTI types a few times.


Okay, I for one have never had an ISTJ. So I wouldn't know how the hell they are in bed. I don't know if they start organizing stuff right in the middle of it or something. But that could be fabulous for all I know. I'm sure I could loosen them up too if I had to. :laughing: I'd show them how to _really_ use a tie. :crazy:

Yeah, so my results are biased. I don't have a complete sampling. However, I do have Ne so I can connect the dots. :tongue:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Fizz said:


> Are you saying ENFPs and ENFJs have the dirtiest of the dirty laundry? In metaphorical and literal terms.


I've heard that NFPs in general do not like doing their laundry. I for one do it. I have to. But I don't like to. 

As far as bed sheets, I have a dreamy wonderful bed with egyptian cotton sheets. I like sleeping in clean comfort and I like to take good care of them. I like feeling like I'm slipping into "love" when I go to bed. My bed is a cuddle haven, especially when my daughter comes and wakes me up to tell me that she heard me having a nightmare. Lol. 



Crystall said:


> Alright then as you are the self proclaimed man about town today, lemme ask you; is it true what they say about older women being more technically "good" but also more mechanical and younger women being more enthusiastic?


Mechanical? Less enthused? 

I won't say anything, because you'll live it. :happy:


----------



## Crystall

If I had slept with all 16 types, and pref a few of each, by most social standards that would make me a pretty big slut. And how do you even type them all? I can't type all of the 12 I've been with. Hell, some of them didn't even speak the same language. We spoke the same body language though, if you know what I mean. *self five*


----------



## intjdude

pinkrasputin said:


> I've heard that NFPs in general do not like doing their laundry. I for one do it. I have to.


You certainly do...



pinkrasputin said:


> As far as bed sheets, I have a dreamy wonderful bed with egyptian cotton sheets.


Where do they get the cotton amidst all that sand?


----------



## intjdude

Crystall said:


> If I had slept with all 16 types, and pref a few of each, by most social standards that would make me a pretty big slut. And how do you even type them all?


You could take a copy of "Please understand me" and ask them a few questions in between positions?


----------



## Crystall

pinkrasputin said:


> Mechanical? Less enthused?
> 
> I won't say anything, because you'll live it. :happy:


Well hold on there Nelly! I didn't mean _you_ obviously. I think most people on the forum have a pinkrasputin inferiority complex of some sort or other. :wink: 

It's just something which came up recently and I was wondering if anyone else had a similar view.


----------



## pinkrasputin

intjdude said:


> You certainly do...


 I noticed the ellipsis. Were you going to continue?


----------



## intjdude

pinkrasputin said:


> I noticed the ellipsis. Were you going to continue?


Nope, that was it :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin

intjdude said:


> Nope, that was it :wink:


Good. I'll hold you to that. :wink:


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

intjdude said:


> Nope, that was it :wink:


Pssst over here... Now is the time when you clarify that you were just teasing and that you think Pinkrasputin is awesome.


----------



## intjdude

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Pssst over here... Now is the time when you clarify that you were just teasing and that you think Pinkrasputin is awesome.


I'm INTJ and I skip steps for efficiency... somewhere on this forum someone else is waiting to be insulted too... and I don't intend on disappointing them :blushed:


----------



## intjdude

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Pssst over here... Now is the time when you clarify that you were just teasing and that you think Pinkrasputin is awesome.


But on a serious note.. is it actually necessary? I know I pissed off an ENFP before because I omitted a smiley face... I usually assume the best when I'm unsure though... Is she sobbing at her keyboard as we speak?


----------



## jack london

Don't insult Pink she is awesome!!!


----------



## Fizz

@Compassionate Misanthrope and @intjdude : get avatars! It's hard to tell you two apart without looking at the names.


----------



## intjdude

Fizz said:


> @Compassionate Misanthrope and @intjdude : get avatars! It's hard to tell you two apart without looking at the names.


Isn't that the usual menthod of telling posters apart? People change their avatars all the time


----------



## Fizz

intjdude said:


> Isn't that the usual menthod of telling posters apart? People change their avatars all the time


I never change mine and usually get used to it because some people stick to themes with their avatars. See, @Compassionate Misanthrope got an avatar, it's awesome *thumbs up*


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

intjdude said:


> But on a serious note.. is it actually necessary? I know I pissed off an ENFP before because I omitted a smiley face... I usually assume the best when I'm unsure though... Is she sobbing at her keyboard as we speak?


Hehe I seriously doubt she's sad or even hurt. But without body language and facial expressions it can be hard to tell with what feeling people are saying things. I always like to know when people are attacking me 

@Fizz you happy now? :happy:


----------



## Fizz

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> @Fizz you happy now? :happy:


Yes, I think you made us all happier :laughing:


----------



## Fizz

intjdude said:


> I dunno... if I end up being 45 and single, I'll probably try out the twenties chicks... less baggage... last thing I want to hear is whiny bitter women about how their past relationships were all 'failures'...


Oh no, @pinkrasputin better not see this. You don't bash the ladies who know what they're doing.


----------



## skycloud86

intjdude said:


> I dunno... if I end up being 45 and single, I'll probably try out the twenties chicks... less baggage... last thing I want to hear is whiny bitter women about how their past relationships were all 'failures'...


Or you could go out and look for a woman your age who isn't like that, and there will be women like that. You can't assume that all women of a certain age are going to be part of the group you wish to avoid.


----------



## pinkrasputin

intjdude said:


> I dunno... if I end up being 45 and single, I'll probably try out the twenties chicks... less baggage... last thing I want to hear is whiny bitter women about how their past relationships were all 'failures'...


Are 20 year old chicks throwing themselves at you now for you to "try out"? Or is that something that is only going to happen when intjdude is alone at 45?


----------



## intjdude

pinkrasputin said:


> Are 20 year old chicks throwing themselves at you now for you to "try out"? Or is that something that is only going to happen when intjdude is alone at 45?


I'm INTJ so there are no chicks throwing themselves at me at this time except for cougars... but when I'm 45, I think the 20 yr old women will find me charming :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin

intjdude said:


> I'm INTJ so there are no chicks throwin themselves at me at this time except for cougars... but when I'm 45, I think the 20 yr old women will find me charming :wink:


I see what you are saying. You are going to buy them. :wink:


----------



## Fizz

pinkrasputin said:


> I see what you are saying. You are going to buy them. :wink:


I'm sure he'll have enough money saved up by then :tongue:


----------



## Crystall

intjdude said:


> I dunno... if I end up being 45 and single, I'll probably try out the twenties chicks... less baggage... last thing I want to hear is whiny bitter women about how their past relationships were all 'failures'...


If I was a dude I'd bang someone like pinkrasputin over a 20 something chick who didn't know what she was doing any day of the week. :tongue:

I'm biased though, I'd most likely find their baggage interesting pillow talk.


----------



## intjdude

skycloud86 said:


> Or you could go out and look for a woman your age who isn't like that, and there will be women like that. You can't assume that all women of a certain age are going to be part of the group you wish to avoid.


Now why would I do that if the 20 yr olds are throwing themselves at me? 

Think about it, if i get to 45 because I can't find one woman that results in a stable relationship, what makes you think I'm going to find it at 45 out of all the whiny bitter ones? And don't get me wrong, there's plenty of bitter men in that age group too...


----------



## Fizz

intjdude said:


> Now why would I do that if the 20 yr olds are throwing themselves at me?
> 
> Think about it, if i get to 45 because I can't find one woman that results in a stable relationship, what makes you think I'm going to find it at 45 out of all the whiny bitter ones? And don't get me wrong, there's plenty of bitter men in that age group too...


You already sound like a grumpy old man :tongue: Do 90 year old GGGILFs not do it for you? The triple Gs stand for Great Great Grandma.


----------



## skycloud86

intjdude said:


> Now why would I do that if the 20 yr olds are throwing themselves at me?


What if they aren't? Even if they are, what if you find a woman in her fourties who you are attracted to? Would you not want a relationship with her simply because of her age?



> Think about it, if i get to 45 because I can't find one woman that results in a stable relationship, what makes you think I'm going to find it at 45 out of all the whiny bitter ones? And don't get me wrong, there's plenty of bitter men in that age group too...


Again, not all women in their fourties are whiny or bitter.


----------



## intjdude

skycloud86 said:


> What if they aren't? Even if they are, what if you find a woman in her fourties who you are attracted to? Would you not want a relationship with her simply because of her age?
> 
> Again, not all women in their fourties are whiny or bitter.


Nope, I wouldn't necessarily go for the 40 yr old. If the recurring pattern is serial monogamy, then I might as well entertain myself with the most amusing one. Whichever that is...


----------



## skycloud86

intjdude said:


> Nope, I wouldn't necessarily go for the 40 yr old. If the recurring pattern is serial monogamy, then I might as well entertain myself with the most amusing one. Whichever that is...


Even if you were attracted to the 40 year old woman and not attracted at all to the 20 year old woman?


----------



## SyndiCat

intjdude said:


> I dunno... if I end up being 45 and single, I'll probably try out the twenties chicks... less baggage... last thing I want to hear is whiny bitter women about how their past relationships were all 'failures'...


Agreement. We are in it. 

And as if their past patterns doesn't say a little something about their probable future too. 30 years of fuckups equals a high chance of another 30 years of fuckups. Not saying it will happen, but it is likely. And I don't want to be included in this likelyhood. I'd rather start with a clean slate, and build from the ground up.


----------



## intjdude

pinkrasputin said:


> I see what you are saying. You are going to buy them. :wink:


Whatever it takes to get this old dog his prize... :wink:


----------



## skycloud86

intjdude said:


> Whatever it takes to get this old dog his prize... :wink:


Would you actually sleep with a prostitute, though? Wouldn't you be concerned about STDs and exploiting a young woman who is most likely selling her body to pay for her drug addiction?


----------



## intjdude

Crystall said:


> If I was a dude I'd bang someone like pinkrasputin over a 20 something chick who didn't know what she was doing any day of the week. :tongue:
> 
> I'm biased though, I'd most likely find their baggage interesting pillow talk.


When you put it that way, you make it sound like a no-brainer...
But what about if it's pinkrasputin versus a 20 something chick who DOES know what she's doing? What else can you tell me? :wink:


----------



## intjdude

skycloud86 said:


> Would you actually sleep with a prostitute, though? Wouldn't you be concerned about STDs and exploiting a young woman who is most likely selling her body to pay for her drug addiction?


I can see how you are at 16013 posts dude... you were just at 16007 two minutes ago... are you on some bet?


----------



## skycloud86

intjdude said:


> I can see how you are at 16013 posts dude... you were just at 16007 two minutes ago... are you on some bet?


No, I just post in a lot of threads.


----------



## SyndiCat

skycloud86 said:


> Would you actually sleep with a prostitute, though? Wouldn't you be concerned about STDs and exploiting a young woman who is most likely selling her body to pay for her drug addiction?


If there was a concern then it would be about human trafficking, nothing else. It is not exploitation if she puts herself in that profession, because she will always have other options. Laws should not prohibit the client, but prohibit the sale. If anyone is doing anything unethical, the prostitute or the pimp of that prositute is, not the client. What she chooses to do with her body, and her money, is her business, not mine.


----------



## Hokahey

Crystall said:


> If I was a dude I'd bang someone like pinkrasputin over a 20 something chick who didn't know what she was doing any day of the week. :tongue:
> 
> I'm biased though, I'd most likely find their baggage interesting pillow talk.


I agree I would pick anyone who knew what they were doing over someone who didn't. If we are referring to sex only. Sex can use the same equation I use for relationships. If both give 100% it's an A+, if both only give 50% then the average is an E.


----------



## skycloud86

SyndiCat said:


> If there was a concern then it would be about human trafficking, nothing else. It is not exploitation if she puts herself in that profession, because she will always have other options. What she chooses to do with her body, and her money, is her business, not mine.


Of course, there are women and men who have chosen to be prostitutes and ideally such a career would be fully legal in order to allow these people the right to organise a union, better protection, better health care etc.


----------



## Hokahey

skycloud86 said:


> Would you actually sleep with a prostitute, though? Wouldn't you be concerned about STDs and exploiting a young woman who is most likely selling her body to pay for her drug addiction?


Generalization alert? Intriguing.....


----------



## Fizz

Hokahey said:


> Generalization alert? Intriguing.....


Yeah, those are fun. I've written two papers on prostitution. I'm for legalizing for the sake of the prostitutes, males and females. I would rather they be safe and regulated than to put their lives in danger because of moral objections.


----------



## skycloud86

Hokahey said:


> Generalization alert? Intriguing.....


Actually not a generalization as most prostitutes are selling their bodies in order to fund some sort of addiction. However, as I pointed out in a post just before yours, there are men and women who have chosen to become sex workers.


----------



## Hokahey

skycloud86 said:


> Actually not a generalization as most prostitutes are selling their bodies in order to fund some sort of addiction. However, as I pointed out in a post just before yours, there are men and women who have chosen to become sex workers.


This is another generalization. In Germany it's totally legal and safe and clean, they get tested (per the state) all the time. Also, there are prostitutes who do it to keep feeding their kids and bring home money on top of those who are doing it to pay for college. So yes you just used two generalizations. I don't find education an addiction, just like I don't find trying to survive an addiction.

Does that mean porn stars are feeding addictions? See Jenna Jameson's house lately? I think people who work at car factories use their money to feed addictions too. 

I wonder what type Jenna Jameson is or other porn stars like Gianna Michaels, maybe should be another thread on this, haha....under the same idea. Type porn stars and who is the "best" one lol....

Back on topic:

Umm I already answered so....Yeah, I like sex. I would be curious about being with another INFJ or an ENFP I think based on what I read (which really doesn't mean much) but it would be fun validating it. Haha...


----------



## skycloud86

Hokahey said:


> This is another generalization. In Germany it's totally legal and safe and clean, they get tested (per the state) all the time. Also, there are prostitutes who do it to keep feeding their kids and bring home money on top of those who are doing it to pay for college. So yes you just used two generalizations. I don't find education an addiction, just like I don't find trying to survive an addiction.


I said most, I didn't say all. Do you believe that the kind of prostitutes you mention actually make up more than a small minority of prostitutes?



> Does that mean porn stars are feeding addictions? See Jenna Jameson's house lately? I think people who work at car factories use their money to feed addictions too.


Porn stars are much more likely to be doing it out of choice, whilst many prostitutes actually do have drug problems, even if a small minority do not and have chosen prostitution as a career.



> I wonder what type Jenna Jameson is or other porn stars like Gianna Michaels, maybe should be another thread on this, haha....under the same idea. Type porn stars and who is the "best" one lol....


There is probably little correlation between personality type and acting in pornography, although I would assume that many porn stars are extroverts.


----------



## SyndiCat

skycloud86 said:


> Actually not a generalization as most prostitutes are selling their bodies in order to fund some sort of addiction. However, as I pointed out in a post just before yours, there are men and women who have chosen to become sex workers.


Then for the love of God, we must tell Steven Spielberg to stop being such an evil cruel man, since he is paying for these Hollywood movie stars drug addictions.

See what I did there?


----------



## pinkrasputin

intjdude said:


> When you put it that way, you make it sound like a no-brainer...
> But what about if it's pinkrasputin versus a 20 something chick who DOES know what she's doing? What else can you tell me? :wink:


 Well I can tell you that the point is moot. *You can't touch this.* :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86

SyndiCat said:


> Then for the love of God, we must tell Steven Spielberg to stop being such an evil cruel man, since he is paying for these Hollywood movie stars drug addictions.
> 
> See what I did there?


Not really, no. Are you saying that most Hollywood movie actors are drug addicts?


----------



## SyndiCat

skycloud86 said:


> Not really, no. Are you saying that most Hollywood movie actors are drug addicts?


Yes. If most prostitutes are drug addicts, then most Hollywood movie actors are drug addicts. You generalize your bullshit in your direction, and I generalize my bullshit in another. We can shovle bullshit all day, but since it will not lead us anywhere I suggest you stop generalizing.


----------



## skycloud86

SyndiCat said:


> Yes. If most prostitutes are drug addicts, then most Hollywood movie actors are drug addicts. You generalize your bullshit in your direction, and I will generalize my bullshit in another direction.


Why would that be the case? What do prostitutes and movie actors have in common?


----------



## SyndiCat

skycloud86 said:


> Why would that be the case? What do prostitutes and movie actors have in common?


Why would that be the case? What do prostitutes and drugs have in common?


----------



## skycloud86

SyndiCat said:


> Why would that be the case? What do prostitutes and drugs have in common?


Many prostitutes take drugs and therefore need to sell their bodies in order to afford drugs to feed their drug addiction, keeping them trapped in a vicious cycle of drugs and exploitation.


----------



## Hokahey

I also agree with @Fizz. Prostitution should be legal. "Selling is legal, having sex is legal." - George Carlin

So why can't the two go hand in hand?


----------



## Hokahey

skycloud86 said:


> Many prostitutes take drugs and therefore need to sell their bodies in order to afford drugs to feed their drug addiction, keeping them trapped in a vicious cycle of drugs and exploitation.


Movie actors take drugs as well. Also they keep producing movies to feed the habit, actually anyone who is "addicted" to drugs works or finds a means of paying for them. It's not just certain people. If you have a drug addiction you have a "I need money addiction" as well. So either way they are in a vicious cycle. You are still saying _generally _prostitutes are noted for drugs and disease. Which isn't always true. Like I said look at Germany, and other countries that sanction prostitution and care for it medically.


----------



## skycloud86

Hokahey said:


> Movie actors take drugs as well. Also they keep producing movies to feed the habit, actually anyone who is "addicted" to drugs works or finds a means of paying for them. It's not just certain people. If you have a drug addiction you have a "I need money addiction" as well. So either way they are in a vicious cycle. You are still saying generally prostitutes are noted for drugs and disease. Which isn't always true. Like I said look at Germany, and other countries that sanction prostitution and care for it medically.


Of course, I agree with you, but in regards to prostitution many, if not most, prostitutes are likely to be selling their bodies to feed a drug habit. This applies to many prostitutes in many countries that aren't like Germany.


----------



## SyndiCat

skycloud86 said:


> Many prostitutes take drugs


From where do you pull this notion? Please, some facts would be nice, for starters. Some form of logic, beyond your own bubble, because you are not a container of ethical or logical correctness. It must make sense, and it must be logical according to many people, not just you. And most importantly, it must not be based on ethical concepts generalized by bibles or whatever non-sense you've been pulling from.


----------



## skycloud86

SyndiCat said:


> From where do you pull this notion? Please, some facts would be nice, for starters. Some form of logic, beyond your own bubble, because you are not a container of ethical or logical correctness. It must make sense, and it must be logical according to many people, not just you. And most importantly, it must not be based on ethical concepts generalized by bibles or whatever non-sense you've been pulling from.


Pathways to Prostitution: The Chronology of Sexual and Drug Abuse Milestones | Journal of Sex Research | Find Articles at BNET
Drug addiction leads girls to prostitution | Juvenile Justice Digest | Find Articles at BNET
http://www.drugfreedetroit.org/samy...werpoint_Presentation_(Toledo_Conference).pdf
Kicking prostitution – Sex trade an addiction that’s hard to break says founder of Canadian program « womensphere

There's many more websites which will show you that many prostitutes do indeed take drugs. I don't see why this is such an alien concept to you.


----------



## Hokahey

SyndiCat said:


> From where do you pull this notion? Please, some facts would be nice, for starters. Some form of logic, beyond your own bubble, because you are not a container of ethical or logical correctness. It must make sense, and it must be logical according to many people, not just you. And most importantly, it must not be based on ethical concepts generalized by bibles or whatever non-sense you've been pulling from.


Here is one: PENet: Prostitution Issues: Statistics


> Incidence of substance use and addiction varies widely. Studies in the United States found prevalence of substance use and addiction ranging from 0% to 84%, depending on the population being studied, with substance addiction relatively common among street prostitutes (c. 50%)(6) but rare among women who work off the street. One study showed that nearly 50% of one population of women who used drugs did so before becoming prostitutes.(7)


So depending on place could be small, could be large. It varies just like everything else. Also note that not (all or even most) prostitutes started because of drugs.

And skycloud, you did basically say and indicate that prostitutes should just be associated with drugs and disease. I know you hate generalizations, I was just shocked to see one from ya. It's cool though.

Another part of the generalization.


> The U.S. Department of Health consistently reports that only 3-5% of the sexually transmitted disease in this country is related to prostitution




From you own quoted source:


> Goldstein estimated that 40% to 85% of prostitutes were drug users


40% is less than most. 85% would be of course, it's still an "estimate" and a generalization.


----------



## sofort99

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I can tell you that the point is moot. *You can't touch this.* :crazy:


A 20 year old girl that has had enough sex to actually be GOOD at it is going to be bringing more baggage than I'm willing to take on.


----------



## skycloud86

Hokahey said:


> And skycloud, you did basically say and indicate that prostitutes should just be associated with drugs and disease. I know you hate generalizations, I was just shocked to see one from ya. It's cool though.


Fair enough, I admit that I did unwittingly make a generalisation. Obviously, I know that prostitutes are not necessarily drug users, infected with STDs or forced into prostitution.


----------



## SyndiCat

skycloud86 said:


> Pathways to Prostitution: The Chronology of Sexual and Drug Abuse Milestones | Journal of Sex Research | Find Articles at BNET
> Drug addiction leads girls to prostitution | Juvenile Justice Digest | Find Articles at BNET
> http://www.drugfreedetroit.org/samy...werpoint_Presentation_(Toledo_Conference).pdf
> Kicking prostitution – Sex trade an addiction that’s hard to break says founder of Canadian program « womensphere
> 
> There's many more websites which will show you that many prostitutes do indeed take drugs. I don't see why this is such an alien concept to you.


*... All of these pages are at the top of the search engine when I search for "prostitution drug addiction". *

I want you to read these articles and understand them before you post them to me, not just google a bunch of random links and hand them to me. 

_1. "This observation derives from difficulties in obtaining meaningful information from representative samples of prostitutes"_
_2. "inconsistently reported and derived from convenience"_
_3. "Currently, there is little theory to guide our understanding of"_

And there are plenty more, in every single article. There is nothing consistant about this what so ever.

If you had skimmed through these articles then you would know that none of these have been proven or claimed true analytically and is therefore bullshit, based on presumptions/generalizations.

Good job. Way to clear your warped (ethical) logic through the toll, by handing me links to articles that disprove that most prostitutes use drugs.


----------



## skycloud86

sofort99 said:


> A 20 year old girl that has had enough sex to actually be GOOD at it is going to be bringing more baggage than I'm willing to take on.


Would a 20 year old man who has had enough sex to actually be good at it be bringing a lot more baggage than is tolerable, or is it just when a woman has had enough sex by that age?


----------



## skycloud86

SyndiCat said:


> *... All of these pages are at the top of the search engine when I search for "prostitution drug addiction". *
> 
> I want you to read these articles and understand them before you post them to me, not just google a bunch of random links and hand them to me.
> 
> _1. "This observation derives from difficulties in obtaining meaningful information from representative samples of prostitutes"_
> _2. "inconsistently reported and derived from convenience"_
> _3. "Currently, there is little theory to guide our understanding of"_
> 
> And there are plenty more, in every single article. There is nothing consistant about this what so ever.
> 
> If you had skimmed through these articles then you would know that none of these has been proven analytically and are therefore generalizations.
> 
> Good job. Way to clear your warped (ethical) logic through the toll.


I didn't intentionally make the generalisation that prostitutes are drug addicts, my original post on the subject was asking another member if they were OK with the risk of exploiting a man or woman who was a prostitute because of their drug addiction. That doesn't mean that all prostitutes have a drug addiction, or that all prostitutes who take drugs are prostitutes to fund a drug habit.


----------



## sofort99

skycloud86 said:


> Would a 20 year old man who has had enough sex to actually be good at it be bringing a lot more baggage than is tolerable, or is it just when a woman has had enough sex by that age?


Anybody at 20 that has had enough sex to be good at it is going to be pretty fucked up.


----------



## skycloud86

sofort99 said:


> Anybody at 20 that has had enough sex to be good at it is going to be pretty fucked up.


Probably, yes.


----------



## Hokahey

skycloud86 said:


> Would a 20 year old man who has had enough sex to actually be good at it be bringing a lot more baggage than is tolerable, or is it just when a woman has had enough sex by that age?


I must have sucked bad at sex looking back, since I didn't start til I was 22. LOL...


----------



## skycloud86

Hokahey said:


> I must have sucked bad at sex looking back since I didn't start til I was 22. LOL...


I'm 25 myself and never had sex. I just don't feel a desire for sex at the moment, although I'm not asexual.


----------



## Hokahey

sofort99 said:


> Anybody at 20 that has had enough sex to be good at it is going to be pretty fucked up.


How much sex do you need to be "good" though?


----------



## Kr3m1in

sofort99 said:


> Anybody at 20 that has had enough sex to be good at it is going to be pretty fucked up.


And why is that? Sex makes you fucked up somehow?
Or does it take a certain amount of years of experience that you can put on your sex resume to prove you are good at it?


----------



## sofort99

Hokahey said:


> I must have sucked bad at sex looking back, since I didn't start til I was 22. LOL...


When your in your 20's, it's not likely you are screwing around with anybody that knows it's not that good. You are mostly just happy to be screwing.


----------



## skycloud86

mars6988 said:


> And why is that? Sex makes you fucked up somehow?
> Or does it take a certain amount of years of experience that you can put on your sex resume to prove you are good at it?


I think what he means is that it's not something that someone can become good at in a few years, but takes practice, experience and learning from mistakes to get better at.


----------



## Kr3m1in

sofort99 said:


> When your in your 20's, it's not likely you are screwing around with anybody that knows it's not that good. You are mostly just happy to be screwing.


You most likely don't know what you are talking about. The age you start having sex at has got nothing to do with how *fucked up* you turn out. 

People have different maturity levels too, some have to grow up in a heartbeat, some never do. Unless there is some data that support the claim you are making, it's like establishing a correlation between gingerbread and windmills.

It doesn't take years of experience to be good at sex. It's not a mechanical thing, it's only mechanical if you just do it to be *screwing*.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Skycloud, well then he is assuming it's mechanical. and perhaps to him, it is, and therefore the number of thrusts a minute gets recorded and supposedly improves with each time he does it.
It's supposed to be about being one with someone else. And if you feel each other the way you should, it's going to be amazing, no matter if you are 15 or 50.


----------



## skycloud86

mars6988 said:


> @Skycloud well then he is assuming it's mechanical. and perhaps to him, it is, and therefore the number of thrusts a minute gets recorded and supposedly improves with each time he does it.
> It's supposed to be about being one with someone else. And if you feel each other the way you should, it's going to be amazing, no matter if you are 15 or 50.


I would presume that it would be amazing if both felt the same way about each other, and I myself wouldn't have sex until I was very comfortable with a partner, and that could take months.


----------



## Hokahey

Here's another question on the subject of "good" / "best" sex. Isn't that merely perception of the other person(s) involved? You might be "good" in one person's experience, but totally "horrible" for another person. 

So again, how is anyone "good" at sex, other than the "I don't get complaints" comment.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Skycloud, and you think it's going to be terrible if you two are insane about each other?even if you've never done it before...
you are supposed to be comfortable with your partner, letting go is the whole point._not skills_.


----------



## skycloud86

mars6988 said:


> Skycloud, and you think it's going to be terrible if you two are insane about each other?


I don't, and I don't really have any thoughts on what sex may or may not be like with a future partner.



> you are supposed to be comfortable with your partner, letting go is the whole point._not skills_.


Of course.


----------



## Kr3m1in

sex, with the right partner, is heavenly.
*thinks of the perfect kinky ESFP and licks her lips*


----------



## intjdude

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I can tell you that the point is moot. *You can't touch this.* :crazy:


Why drive a 1998 when I can drive a 2011? :crazy:


----------



## Crystall

God said:


> INTJ: boo, they sucked so hard...not in that way either.


I love that you didn't just say they were bad, but actually booed them. :crazy: 



pinkrasputin said:


> Wait. Did they not go down on you? I'm taking a poll. Inquiring minds want to know.


Yeah, mine didn't even try to go down on me either. I went down on him a few times, but it was a rather hairy story. I told him that the forest needed trimming, even offered to help him out :wink: but he refused, said he was too "manly." :dry:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Wait. I still need to vouch for INTJ though. My guy new what he was doing. There was intense connection (he had read all the right books aka "Way of the Superior Male"), and he gave me plenty of orgasms. lol He just wasn't into oral sex. For him or for me. Which means I couldn't express my artistry to my fullest capacity and he didn't take advantage of the entire canvas known as my body. :frustrating:

But there were many hot and steamy times. He wasn't mechanical. He had years of experience. There were times where I walked through the door and take me right then and there on the kitchen counter (well it started there anyway). 

And then the first time he took me, he created an intense build up in me. Then it was him standing up, my legs around his waist, walking me backwards against the fireplace mantel. Knocked over pictures onto the floor. Ended up in rolled up into a hot sweaty mess of a ball. I think I saw God. Just sayin. He _could_ hit my spots in other ways. And there was incredible chemistry between us.

But it has just been determined, through intense scrutiny that my INTJ ex was a rare breed. He was an INTJ 8. Maybe that's what I need. Perhaps it transcends the whole MBTI thing and I just need an 8. But an enneagram 8 who *GOES DOWN.*

You know as much as I've said how good my ISTP was in bed, he didn't go down at first either. I _trained_ him and I trained him damn good. He was a selfish lover too in the beginning. But he was a _very_ good student. I think he picked up on bodily cues a bit better _because_ of his functions. But with the going down thing, I did have to also convey it in an email. Lol. In bed and backed up by email. 

It would make sense about the ISTP getting trained faster. As a sensor he learned from DOING, and my INTJ read from books. That's okay too as long as you get the end results.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@God, what business did you have appearing when pink was taken and devoured for the first time?
shameless.


----------



## intjdude

MuChApArAdOx said:


> INTJ- I can't be positive this guy was a IXTJ, although given the
> examples here of people who had the experience, i believe he was.
> He honestly had not click or clue what he was doing in bed, kid you not. Sigh*


Haha... you guys have no idea what INTJs are really like and so if they suck at sex they are INTJ all of sudden? ... and you talk like they come on xmas trees... they are actually pretty rare... and the fact that there's more mentions of INTJs than INTPs in peoples recount tells you something is off


----------



## skycloud86

Crystall said:


> Yeah, mine didn't even try to go down on me either. I went down on him a few times, but it was a rather hairy story. I told him that the forest needed trimming, even offered to help him out :wink: but he refused, said he was too "manly." :dry:


If he won't perform oral sex on you, don't perform it on him. I don't see why a selfish person should get away with being selfish.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

pinkrasputin said:


> Wait. I still need to vouch for INTJ though. My guy new what he was doing. There was intense connection (he had read all the right books aka "Way of the Superior Male", and he gave me plenty of orgasms.lol) He just wasn't into oral sex. For him or for me. Which means I couldn't express my artistry to my fullest capacity and he didn't take advantage of the entire canvas known as my body. :frustrating:
> 
> But there were many hot and steamy times. There were times where I walked through the door and take me right then and there on the kitchen counter (well it started there anyway).
> 
> And then the first time he took me, he created an intense build up in me. Then it was him standing up, my legs around his waist, walking me backwards against the fireplace mantel. Knocked over pictures onto the floor. Ended up in rolled up into a hot sweaty mess of a ball. I think I saw God. Just sayin. He _could_ hit my spots in other ways. And there was incredible chemistry between us.
> 
> But it has just been determined, through intense scrutiny that my INTJ ex was a rare breed. He was an INTJ 8. Maybe that's what I need. Perhaps it transcends the whole MBTI thing and I just need an 8. But an 8 who *GOES DOWN.*


I can't be sure if this guy was INTJ or not. It was many years ago, although looking back its possible. We didn't have
a real romance, only a few dates. He didn't appear to have much experience with sex in general. He asked too many
questions during the sex session itself, this was a complete turn off for me. I suppose if we had known each other much
better we could have discussed what we both needed, although the relationship was so short lived, it never came to that.
I still don't know for sure if my SO is IxFJ or IxTJ. Either way he is amazing in bed, has no issues with pleasing or receiving.
So i can't say that all IxTJ are bad in bed. I will say it took time for him to be completely opened with oral sex. I think he
didn't give himself enough credit, so this is when i became a great teacher.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Kr3m1in said:


> @God, what business did you have appearing when pink was taken and devoured for the first time?
> shameless.


She comes in because I'm always screaming her name. :crazy:


----------



## Kr3m1in

pinkrasputin said:


> She comes in because I'm always screaming her name. :crazy:


I am afraid to imagine what else comes in, if that is the principle))


----------



## intjdude

pinkrasputin said:


> But it has just been determined, through intense scrutiny that my INTJ ex was a rare breed. He was an INTJ 8. Maybe that's what I need. Perhaps it transcends the whole MBTI thing and I just need an 8. But an enneagram 8 who *GOES DOWN.*


Maybe type 8 is the type that doesn't go down on you... you are a type 6 so what you really need is a type 9... :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Kr3m1in said:


> I am afraid to imagine what else comes in, if that is the principle))


 Hard and Harder? But I don't think those are anthropomorphic. I've never "seen" them. Just felt their presence. :wink:


----------



## Crystall

pinkrasputin said:


> Maybe that's what I need. Perhaps it transcends the whole MBTI thing and I just need an 8. But an enneagram 8 who *GOES DOWN.*


From http://personalitycafe.com/type-8-forum-challenger/39229-enneatype-8-wings.html:

"Enneatype 8 and wings.
heroic mercy
resourceful action
decisive honor

rugged pragmatism
expansive domination
belligerent aggression

*ruthless brutality
megalomaniacal rage
murderous cruelty*"

Pink?? :crazy:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Crystall said:


> From http://personalitycafe.com/type-8-forum-challenger/39229-enneatype-8-wings.html:
> 
> "Enneatype 8 and wings.
> heroic mercy
> resourceful action
> decisive honor
> 
> rugged pragmatism
> expansive domination
> belligerent aggression
> 
> *ruthless brutality
> megalomaniacal rage
> murderous cruelty*"
> 
> Pink?? :crazy:


 Hey. You're looking at the dark side. The bright side is an 8 who knows how to show my precious peach who's boss. :blushed:


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

intjdude said:


> Haha... you guys have no idea what INTJs are really like and so if they suck at sex they are INTJ all of sudden? ... and you talk like they come on xmas trees... they are actually pretty rare... and the fact that there's more mentions of INTJs than INTPs in peoples recount tells you something is off


I think that you're probably right... especially considering that as Introverts they likely aren't sleeping around as much either. Extroverts will generally just know more people, and have more relationships (carnal or otherwise) because of their gregarious nature :shrug:


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

intjdude said:


> Maybe type 8 is the type that doesn't go down on you...


I'm a 7w8 and that just isn't true hehe. Maybe if I was an 8w7 it would be different?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

intjdude said:


> Haha... you guys have no idea what INTJs are really like and so if they suck at sex they are INTJ all of sudden? ... and you talk like they come on xmas trees... they are actually pretty rare... and the fact that there's more mentions of INTJs than INTPs in peoples recount tells you something is off


The word mechanical was mentioned by a few in their personal experience that just happened to be INTJ, so yes
obviously some have an idea what INTJ are like, in terms of sex. No ,this doesn't mean all INTJ suck
in bed, that would be taking it personally. This thread is asking for experience with sex and types, we can't fault the
audience for not all having positive experiences with sex and INTJ, deal with it.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

MuChApArAdOx said:


> The word mechanical was mentioned by a few in their personal experience that just happened to be INTJ, so yes
> obviously some have an idea what INTJ are like, in terms of sex. No ,this doesn't mean all INTJ suck
> in bed, that would be taking it personally. This thread is asking for experience with sex and types, we can't fault the
> audience for not all having positive experiences with sex and INTJ, deal with it.


To be fair ENFP's seem to be commonly confused with ENTP's and ESFP's... We could be stealing their mojo!


----------



## pinkrasputin

intjdude said:


> Maybe type 8 is the type that doesn't go down on you... you are a type 6 so what you really need is a type 9... :wink:


 @intjdude Hahaha! That's a good one! Yeah, right! Hahaha!

I enjoy polarity too much. *Bats eyelashes*



Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> I think that you're probably right... especially considering that as Introverts they likely aren't sleeping around as much either. Extroverts will generally just know more people, and have more relationships (carnal or otherwise) because of their gregarious nature :shrug:


@Compassionate Misanthrope

"Gregarious"? Oh no you DIDN'T just use an SAT word to infer we be hoes! :crazy:


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

pinkrasputin said:


> "Gregarious"? Oh no you DIDN'T just use an SAT word to infer we be hoes! :crazy:


Lol... well it's like I always say: "If the thigh high velvet lined boots with cold metal studs fit - wear them. No really please leave them on..."


----------



## sofort99

MuChApArAdOx said:


> The word mechanical was mentioned by a few in their personal experience that just happened to be INTJ, so yes obviously some have an idea what INTJ are like, in terms of sex. No ,this doesn't mean all INTJ suck
> in bed, that would be taking it personally. This thread is asking for experience with sex and types, we can't fault the
> audience for not all having positive experiences with sex and INTJ, deal with it.


I don't really have a problem with the whole idea of "what type do you have the best sex with". 

But all this "type xxxx sucks at sex"... you are personally responsible for how good the sex you are having is. You can't blame somebody else for it. Besides the fact that the whole personality type stuff is minor in comparison to the basic differences between men and women to begin with, if you are always having "bad sex" ( what ever the hell that is supposed to mean. I don't think I've ever HAD "bad sex" ) with one particular type, it may just be that when you are with that type it exposes a particular weakness in your own ability.

That is not even considering how many of these are "I've had sex twice. The first time was with an INTJ, and it was awful. That means INTJs are bad at sex." posts.


----------



## raymond

sofort99 said:


> I don't think I've ever HAD "bad sex"


I have. One girlfriend I had made oral feel as though she was taking a carrot peeler to my dick. Going from oral to sex didn't get noticeably better.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

LiteratureNerd said:


> Man...to have sex with every person with one personality type out there?
> 
> I don't know about you, but that would be one long-ass day...


It depends... there are some techniques in the Orgasm thread that may speed things up lol.


----------



## LiteratureNerd

Good point - you'd have to be efficient for a task like this. 

However, my INFJ self prefers to go all night like lumberjack. I am definitely not the woman for this job. :laughing:


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

LiteratureNerd said:


> Good point - you'd have to be efficient for a task like this.
> 
> However, my INFJ self prefers to go all night like lumberjack. I am definitely not the woman for this job. :laughing:


Well for the sake of science you would of course have to video each "experiment"... so spreading out over a few days shouldn't be a problem. You wouldn't want to improperly rate someone just because they were first or last would you? 

Science - It works bitches...


----------



## LiteratureNerd

Do these "video" experiments have to be accompanied by bad lighting and horrid 70's porno music? I might as well set up my own production company if that's the case. 

Brownchickenbrowncow Productions: Rockin' the World, MBTI Style. Bitches.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

LiteratureNerd said:


> Do these "video" experiments have to be accompanied by bad lighting and horrid 70's porno music? I might as well set up my own production company if that's the case.
> 
> Brownchickenbrowncow Productions: Rockin' the World, MBTI Style. Bitches.


Lol I love the company name... would make for a great logo as well lol. 

I think that nowadays you could get away with some bad techno... naturally however mustaches are mandatory.


----------



## Hokahey

LiteratureNerd said:


> Good point - you'd have to be efficient for a task like this.
> 
> However, my INFJ self prefers to go all night like lumberjack. I am definitely not the woman for this job. :laughing:


Can I pretend to be an INTJ for this experiment? Haha


----------



## sofort99

I love INTJ sex. They are primarily concerned with their own needs. They are in it for themselves, and don't care if you are in it for you. It's like a couple of wolves fighting over a carcass. You get what you can take... cause that's what they are giving.

There's definitely a place for that from time to time.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

sofort99 said:


> I love INTJ sex. They are primarily concerned with their own needs. They are in it for themselves, and don't care if you are in it for you. It's like a couple of wolves fighting over a carcass. You get what you can take... cause that's what they are giving.
> 
> There's definitely a place for that from time to time.


I actually slightly prefer that sort of attitude... I don't at all mind being treated like a slab of dick meat.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Crystall said:


> I honestly don't see how a woman can be bad at giving head.


 Omg. There are definitely a ton of women bad at giving head. In fact, I'll assume their are probably a lot more women who give bad head to men then there are men who give bad head to women.


> Besides, anyone who's ever watched the first ten minutes of a porno basically knows what to do.


Ack! And this is exactly why a lot of women are bad at giving head.

We don't learn to become good lovers by watching porno. Those people are _paid_ to look like they are receiving pleasure. Bad, bad, bad.....



sofort99 said:


> Here is today's hint about men... hints don't work with men.
> 
> Try this and see if it works:
> 1) Get naked.
> 2) Point to your pussy.
> 3) In these exact words say "lick that!"
> 
> After you do that, and it till doesn't work, then you have a problem.
> 
> P.S. You might have to do it every time. He may just not be able to tell. Especially after he has tried on his own and you have stopped him.


Well I agree with you that _nobody_ can read hints and no one should assume their partner can take hints. 

However, the above approach you described does not work on all men. Some will be repulsed if it were to be conveyed like that and one needs to modify expression of one's needs accordingly. You are going to have to trust me on this one Sofort. I'm sure I've slept with more men than you. :wink:

But again, I do believe there is a responsibility to communicate and explore with each other's bodies. How you communicate in bed is very relevant to how you communicate in the relationship.



MuChApArAdOx said:


> Both parties are responsible for the sex being good or bad.


 I quite agree with you. I think I've posted on dozens of threads that "There is no such thing as bad sex if I'm involved." :crazy: In fact posted it so much that I didn't bother putting it here. 



> If i find myself in bed with a man
> who can't get a hard-on, well something isn't right. Either he is not attracted to me, has
> had a bad day and stress, or gay. If he's stress, well lets wait to have sex when you're not.
> If he isn't attracted to me, well why are we in bed to begin with. If he's gay, well that's
> a whole other kettle of fish. I have no idea what its like to have really bad sex. Most of my
> sexual experiences were positive. If things didn't go according to what or how i expected,
> i usually just chocked it up to not being compatible sexually, it happens.


Wow. No seriously, there are other factors. SO many other factors. Here's just one more: maybe you haven't discovered what makes him tick? Maybe he doesn't know what makes him tick? And there are still more reasons why I guy wouldn't be able to get it up.

Besides, it's NOT such a big deal if a guy can't get it up. You _can't_ take it personally. That's one of the worse things you can do. You are going to hopefully grow old with your partner. Are you going to take it personally every time he doesn't get hard? 



MuChApArAdOx said:


> [/B]
> 
> The only way to say all INTJ are bad at sex is to have sex with every INTJ  ....I would love for
> at least 1 person to contribute they have had amazing sex with an INTJ.


*I have said over and over that I've had amazing sex with an INTJ. In fact, at the beginning of this thread, I listed INTJ as #2. I will go out on a limb here and probably get crucified for saying this, but that #2 spot is in a very high and elite percentage. * ALL INTJs should be whistling Dixie because of this.


----------



## jack london

@Crystall 

@pinkrasputin



Crystall said:


> Yeah, mine didn't even try to go down on me either. I went down on him a few times, but it was a rather hairy story.





pinkrasputin said:


> Wait. Did they not go down on you? I'm taking a poll. Inquiring minds want to know.


Nothing is more intimate, more loving and there has to be a good reason why this wouldn't be on the menu. Even if I don't make them cum it is a wonderful way of bonding. There have been some women who really enjoyed this and were really entuned with it but there was some women would haven't been able to finish this way but I'd like to think they appreciated the effort.


----------



## intjdude

pinkrasputin said:


> In fact, at the beginning of this thread, I listed INTJ as #2. I will go out on a limb here and probably get crucified for saying this, but that #2 spot is in a very high and elite percentage.


It is when the list is THAT long :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin

intjdude said:


> It is when the list is THAT long :wink:


@intjdude You are such a little girl. I go out on the limb for you any you repay me by going through the easiest of doors. Gee. I wouldn't have guessed it. :frustrating: What do you think I meant by "I will go out on a limb here *and probably get crucified for saying this.*." Wait.  Could I have possibly known _beforehand_ you would take a cheap shot? :shocked: Goodness, I was SO unprepared. :laughing:

I could probably make you wear a tutu and bark like a dog if I wanted. Except I'm bored with you now. Ciao.


----------



## intjdude

pinkrasputin said:


> Goodness, I was SO unprepared.


Those that sneak up on you are the fun ones :happy:


----------



## sofort99

pinkrasputin said:


> I could probably make you wear a tutu and bark like a dog if I wanted.


----------



## jack london

That's not fair to him because you could probably make lots of men do that.


----------



## tooboku

ESFP = wanton abandon

that's all i'll say about that.


----------



## intjdude

sofort99 said:


>


Show's over people... there's nothing to see here... this girl is going to have to do more than shake her ass at me to get me to wear a tutu and bark like a dog


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

intjdude said:


> Show's over people... there's nothing to see here... this girl is going to have to do more than shake her ass at me to get me to wear a tutu and bark like a dog


That's what the whips and spike heels are for...

Look out behind you!


----------



## pinkrasputin

............................


----------



## intjdude

pinkrasputin said:


> ............................


What else would you do? Get on all fours and promise rug-burn?

haha... playing... :wink:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

pinkrasputin said:


> Thank you. But I'll take an NT or ST. _Maybe_ an ENFP. But just maybe. :tongue: If someone shares my values, that goes a longer way than anything.
> 
> In the real world, I don't say no to dating someone because of their type. I once did, though. That was with my last relationship in fact. I said "no" in the beginning to my ESFJ ex and I still ended up in the relationship anyway. Lol


I didn't know anything about types when i was dating, or when i met my SO. Its only been a very short time
since i've been introduced. Of course it would be really silly to look for specific type or another, it would be
nice to have something your really compatible with, that is most important. I would be really curious to know all
the types of those i've dated in the past...ahaha....the ones i did investigate, ENFP , ISTJ, and ENTP are the 
ones i was most interested in, while dating. I still and will always claim the ENFP was the best sex ever  I didn't need to
teach him anything, he knew it all, and well. I have no idea how i landed my NT, it was mts before he would admit
we were a couple. He challenged me then, often, and still does, everyday.


----------



## Fizz

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> I don't mind so much *on here* when people talk about being intelligent, when it's a natural part of the discussion. To me this forum is about discussing things that you normally wouldn't discuss in your daily life, and being completely open and honest. It drives me through the roof though when people say things like "I'm XXXX type, my unsupported opinion is superior because everyone knows that XXXX type is soooper smart. I'm not going to bother explaining my reasoning to you because you would never understand."
> 
> This seems to be fairly common... drives me up the wall.


Yeah, we have quite a few of those. There are the XXXX types that go around to other personality types to just tell them how much better the XXXX types are and list off how superior they are. It drives me crazy. Sometimes they just stick with the functions, since I'm a Sensor, I will see a lot of iNtuitives venture into the Sensor area without knowing much about us (except that they think we're ignorant based on their own inflated ego - they're the dumb kind that make their type look bad). I don't really see the other way around, but I'm sure it happens.

And may some higher power have mercy on their souls if they dare venture into the ESTJ threads...


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

Fizz said:


> Yeah, we have quite a few of those. There are the XXXX types that go around to other personality types to just tell them how much better the XXXX types are and list off how superior they are. It drives me crazy. Sometimes they just stick with the functions, since I'm a Sensor, I will see a lot of iNtuitives venture into the Sensor area without knowing much about us (except that they think we're ignorant based on their own inflated ego - they're the dumb kind that make their type look bad). I don't really see the other way around, but I'm sure it happens.


Well I'll be the first to admit that I have a really hard time relating to xSxJ types IRL, and I have complained about this vocally in the ENFP forum heh. But why would anyone go to another area to talk smack, except to make their little weinie seem bigger? 

For the Nx types there is this general trend to bash feelers as being stupid lol. I've been here a couple of weeks and I think I've had 3/4 arguments with people which ended with "You're obviously expressing your "F" and you clearly aren't capable of understanding my brilliant "T-ness" so I won't bother to respond" lol... weinies.

Edited to add. Yes it does go the other way around heh. We have people come into the ENFP forum to call us crazy flakes haha. IRL I get the same thing from S's so it's probably at least a little true :laughing:


----------



## Fizz

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Well I'll be the first to admit that I have a really hard time relating to xSxJ types IRL, and I have complained about this vocally in the ENFP forum heh. But why would anyone go to another area to talk smack, except to make their little weinie seem bigger?
> 
> For the Nx types there is this general trend to bash feelers as being stupid lol. I've been here a couple of weeks and I think I've had 3/4 arguments with people which ended with "You're obviously expressing your "F" and you clearly aren't capable of understanding my brilliant "T-ness" so I won't bother to respond" lol... weinies.
> 
> Edited to add. Yes it does go the other way around heh. We have people come into the ENFP forum to call us crazy flakes haha. IRL I get the same thing from S's so it's probably at least a little true :laughing:


There was a blatant spit in the face to ISFPs by an ENTP who claimed that some might be INFPs if they have a good vocabulary. I get tired of the whole, Sensors are boring to talk to / only want to talk about cars, guns, etc. It's like, really? They're going off of their preconception of what Ss talk about and some of the people here shouldn't be making assumptions about other people types IRL because they're not always right about their OWN. 

Do you mean the NTs? I'm a Thinker myself, but I don't ever bring in someone function as a reason for how they are reacting. There are Thinkers that can bawl and scream like a baby and then there are Feelers that can articulate their point without getting emotional.

I'm sure I know some ENFPs IRL, but I haven't got them pinpointed yet. I'm not going to claim like some have in this thread that they are "hoes". Since that's a gross misinterpretation of type. Unless the person I actually know is a hoe, then...good for them.


----------



## pinkrasputin

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I didn't know anything about types when i was dating, or when i met my SO. Its only been a very short time
> since i've been introduced. Of course it would be really silly to look for specific type or another, it would be
> nice to have something your really compatible with, that is most important. I would be really curious to know all
> the types of those i've dated in the past...ahaha....the ones i did investigate, ENFP , ISTJ, and ENTP are the
> ones i was most interested in, while dating. I still and will always claim the ENFP was the best sex ever  I didn't need to
> teach him anything, he knew it all, and well. I have no idea how i landed my NT, it was mts before he would admit
> we were a couple. He challenged me then, often, and still does, everyday.


 Lol. I don't understand how you live not typing your ex's! Ha!

Here is my list of serious long term relationships in order. The shortest was 6 months, the longest was 8 years:

ESTP (I rarely count this one because it was before my age of consent). 
IXFX (E9)
ENFP
ENFJ
ISTP
INTJ
ENTP
ESFJ

As you can see, there isn't really a pattern I've had when it comes to personality type. I just know I was engaged to the IXFX, ENFP, and ENFJ. And I ended up going all the way through and marrying the ENFJ. 

I also know I am not the same person I once was when I dated some of them. And my tastes have changed. Before I was married and had a child, I was looking for a potential husband and father. I was overly methodical about the process. 

After my divorce, I finally allowed myself to go for my personal attraction which is where I remain today. I feel attraction is what gives me more staying power than anything. I'm extremely committed to those I'm attracted to and I don't lose my interest. Ever. I remember the ISTP being a very scary situation for me at first. I had never felt such attraction. Lol. It was the most newest and powerless feeling. I was 35 before I had ever felt such a thing. But it really opened my eyes.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

Fizz said:


> There was a blatant spit in the face to ISFPs by an ENTP who claimed that some might be INFPs if they have a good vocabulary. I get tired of the whole, Sensors are boring to talk to / only want to talk about cars, guns, etc. It's like, really? They're going off of their preconception of what Ss talk about and some of the people here shouldn't be making assumptions about other people types IRL because they're not always right about their OWN.
> 
> Do you mean the NTs? I'm a Thinker myself, but I don't ever bring in someone function as a reason for how they are reacting. There are Thinkers that can bawl and scream like a baby and then there are Feelers that can articulate their point without getting emotional.


Blech... and yeah I was referring to the NT's heh. It's especially ironic when a "T" ends an argument in a huff by saying that their "T-Ness" is bigger than yours :laughing: 

I think that we all have preferences for ways of thinking and acting, that are either the "chicken or the egg" of our types... so it's only natural that a healthy confident person would on the whole like their own personality type. But to think that one letter or another of difference makes a person inherently superior, or even more capable of say thinking/feeling is ridiculous.


----------



## Fizz

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Blech... and yeah I was referring to the NT's heh. It's especially ironic when a "T" ends an argument in a huff by saying that their "T-Ness" is bigger than yours :laughing:
> 
> I think that we all have preferences for ways of thinking and acting, that are either the *"chicken or the egg"* of our types... so it's only natural that a healthy confident person would on the hole like their own personality type. But to think that one letter or another of difference makes a person inherently superior, or even more capable of say thinking/feeling is ridiculous.


I really want some eggs now.

I don't decide based on one function to decide whether or not it's going to work. I would not look at all Ts and say, "Sorry, it just isn't going to work out." - It depends upon the combo and how they are as a person. I know as a Thinker, I can be harsh, but that's just my exterior, on the inside I'm much worse. :crazy:


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

Fizz said:


> I really want some eggs now.
> 
> I don't decide based on one function to decide whether or not it's going to work. I would not look at all Ts and say, "Sorry, it just isn't going to work out." - It depends upon the combo and how they are as a person. I know as a Thinker, I can be harsh, but that's just my exterior, on the inside I'm much worse. :crazy:


I generally agree with you but I do not think that I could ever be seriously romantically involved with an SxJ. A xSxx or a xxxJ sure, but the combo together is just incompatible with my whole life philosophy and way of thinking. We would be like nails on a chalkboard to each other.


----------



## Fizz

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> I generally agree with you but I do not think that I could ever be seriously romantically involved with an SxJ. A xSxx or a xxxJ sure, but the combo together is just incompatible with my whole life philosophy and way of thinking. We would be like nails on a chalkboard to each other.


Yeah, that's why I mentioned the combo pack. I think SJ scares a lot of people :tongue: 

Do you agree about the egg thing?


----------



## sofort99

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Especially when it's covered in soft girlie parts :wink:


Soft girlie parts makes everything better.

FACT.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

Fizz said:


> Yeah, that's why I mentioned the combo pack. I think SJ scares a lot of people :tongue:
> 
> Do you agree about the egg thing?


Yes I do want some eggs hahaha... At the moment it's three sunny side up smeared over a plate of french fries, a hamburger patty, with a little sausage gravy on top. MMmmm heart attack... XD

I'm not scared of any type... quite the contrary the way that I approach work and life is frightening to most people, and SJ's are not afraid to tell me constantly how I "just shouldn't be that way"  I'm old enough to tell them to shove it heh, but I don't need that in a relationship


----------



## intjdude

pinkrasputin said:


> Here is my list of serious long term relationships in order. The shortest was 6 months, the longest was 8 years:
> 
> ESTP (I rarely count this one because it was before my age of consent).
> IXFX (E9)
> ENFP
> ENFJ
> ISTP
> INTJ
> ENTP
> ESFJ


Although I'd agree that giving everyone a chance is a good idea, I don't think one should expect to get along with every type equally. The thing is that it's rather easy to seem like you are getting along for the initial x amount of years even if you really aren't. People sometimes tolerate something they normally wouldn't just because of the thrill of the relationship. I think it's wiser to step back and ask yourself what kind of person really vibrates your personality so to speak and go with that. I'm sure people can get along with a wide variety of others but there are just some types that fit like two pieces of a puzzle. You might as well stick with the ones that naturally fall in line.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

pinkrasputin said:


> Lol. I don't understand how you live not typing your ex's! Ha!
> 
> heh, its because i'm so in love with my current, i think , X who ....i have no idea where most
> of them are, don't think about them ever ...i managed to get in touch with a few just to
> ask about their type. I know they thought i was crazy...well i know i'm crazy, so didn't matter
> I laugh just to think they co-operated
> 
> Oh yes i know what you mean by being a different person today. If we only knew then
> what we know now, right ?....this is what i love about maturing and becoming wiser


----------



## LiteratureNerd

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> I don't mind so much *on here* when people talk about being intelligent, when it's a natural part of the discussion. To me this forum is about discussing things that you normally wouldn't discuss in your daily life, and being completely open and honest. It drives me through the roof though when people say things like "I'm XXXX type, my unsupported opinion is superior because everyone knows that XXXX type is soooper smart. I'm not going to bother explaining my reasoning to you because you would never understand."
> 
> This seems to be fairly common... drives me up the wall.


Drives me absolutely NUTS, and I see it a lot on this forum...perhaps it's that solidarity of having contact with more like-minded people...but sometimes I think people let their MBTI results go to their heads a little bit. I can't help but feel on the "defensive" around here sometimes because I see that, "OMG, those NFs are sooooo ridiculously emotional and don't EVER think logically...they're such total idiots, unlike us XXXX types!"

Seriously, I'm not going to apologize for approaching the world the way that I do. I certainly don't expect anyone else to apologize for how they tick, either. That's just silly.

But, oddly enough, I've never felt a need to act unintelligent in order to garner interest. I'm not on genius levels here - I've actually had to WORK hard to be intelligent, and so I don't take it for granted. While I haven't gotten a TON of action in my life, I've found that being myself has been really helpful in weeding out the people I know I won't get along with. It's just efficient. :laughing: 

And, yes, as an INFJ, I maddeningly associate sex with emotional bonding. I can't really let my guard down otherwise. And I won't apologize for that, either. :happy:

But since my current boyfriend has also tested as INFJ, I've noticed that we "click" pretty well in terms of sex - two enthusiastic "givers" with a sense of humor in bed? Oh, HELL yes! I really do love that giggly, goofy kind of sex...


----------



## Hokahey

LiteratureNerd said:


> with a sense of humor in bed? Oh, HELL yes! I really do love that giggly, goofy kind of sex...


When a woman laughs, parts of her contract. Just saying :wink: It's a nice tight feeling. haha


----------



## LiteratureNerd

LOL. No wonder my boyfriend likes making me laugh... :wink:


----------



## Hokahey

LiteratureNerd said:


> LOL. No wonder my boyfriend likes making me laugh... :wink:


yep, followed by a nice hard "thrust" so it's felt between both. I loved doing this when I was with my ex, she loved it too. Guess it's good it was easy to make her laugh.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Hokahey said:


> When a woman laughs, parts of her contract. Just saying :wink: It's a nice tight feeling. haha


As long as it doesn't push you out. :wink:


----------



## Crystall

Hokahey said:


> When a woman laughs, parts of her contract. Just saying :wink: It's a nice tight feeling. haha


Barfing has that very same effect you know. *raises one eyebrow seductively* :wink:


----------



## PaintMyNocturneBlue

ENFP- affectionate... but the timing was too forced.. just not compatible.
ENFJ- YES
ESFP- N/A
ESFJ- surprisingly, the best chemistry! although, he isn't always comfortable with experimentation/role-playing/etc., and has a daily "limit". Feistiest!
ENTP- N/A
ENTJ- ....no comment. :-/
ESTP- fun, but there were some odd sensor moments.
ESTJ- N/A
INFP- N/A
INFJ- it was never good, but that was probably due to an unresolved trauma issue, so it wasn't his fault.
INTP- I'm certain this will never happen.
INTJ- "
ISFP- N/A
ISFJ- N/A
ISTP- N/A
ISTJ- N/A


----------



## Alexz

Seriously, what is with ISFPs getting no action?  I guess we just keep our secrets with those that will not give away our virtue.  

An INFJ is interested in me... this thread is making me curious now.  Second best is pretty high for 16 types. ^ ^


----------



## Fizz

Alexz said:


> I'm guessing you guys/gals are intensely curious about ISFPs... Afterall... none of you have had us.
> 
> <.<
> 
> >.>
> 
> >.<


I've had some but I didn't vote as I'm biased to my experience.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Alexz said:


> I'm guessing you guys/gals are intensely curious about ISFPs... Afterall... none of you have had us.
> 
> <.<
> 
> >.>
> 
> >.<


The thread asked who we thought were our best lovers, not who were all our lovers. Just wanting to clarify.


----------



## kiwigrl

Alexz said:


> I'm guessing you guys/gals are intensely curious about ISFPs... Afterall... none of you have had us.


Well I've had one ISFJ with low J, many many times. Does that count?

...and yes Pink he gets a mention because he has been the best.


----------



## ohTOMICho

ENTJ: My first and only. No one to compare him to and thank goodness for that. I'm quite content and am glad I waited until 21. Emotionally and physically satisfying. :]

EDIT: That was embarassing.


----------



## sparkles

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Lol... well it's like I always say: "If the thigh high velvet lined boots with cold metal studs fit - wear them. No really please leave them on..."


 Done, and done.

Skirts are great for that too, mmmm.


----------



## sparkles

ISTx (probably. Not sure of his type. We didn't know each other long.) Sensuous, earthy, highly skilled at the teasy stuff that drives me nuts. Probably had more experience than some of the others.

Much better than a jackhammer.

ExxP: Great for kinky lusty steamy passionate sex. Porn-addict though, and the sex showed it big time. Blech. Great at forking in a sensuous way.

What's the best type for breath play who will actually ASK FIRST? (Because I'd enjoy exploring that, with someone who friggin' asks first.)

Man, I just really like the build up. Tease me! Which type is good for that?


----------



## Alexz

pinkrasputin said:


> The thread asked who we thought were our best lovers, not who were all our lovers. Just wanting to clarify.


I understand, I went through all the pages and found no rating on an ISFP, besides Fizz saying she had a little something. 



kiwigrl said:


> Well I've had one ISFJ with low J, many many times. Does that count?
> 
> ...and yes Pink he gets a mention because he has been the best.


Nope. its all or nothing, hun.


----------



## Fizz

Alexz said:


> I understand, I went through all the pages and found no rating on an ISFP, besides Fizz saying she had a little something.


Fizz doesn't kiss and _rate_.


----------



## MissJordan

I'm going to say INTJ, because I was _the only one putting any effort in...._


----------



## darksoul

Alexz said:


> I understand, I went through all the pages and found no rating on an ISFP, besides Fizz saying she had a little something.


*raises hand*

An ex of three years was an ISFP. I wouldn't say he was the best. A little selfish at times. But overall... good?


----------



## Crystall

jack london said:


> I'm almost always the person doing the tying which is great fun. The whole thing is a great "teambuilding" exercise, I should suggest it at work but after the whole "spank your co-worker yay or nay" ppl look at me funny now. ;p


Definitely Nay on that one. I had a bad experience with a boss who lacked those boundaries. *shivers*


----------



## Promethea

I don't really care to go through the inventory of each of my past experiences, because when it ends, I tend to -not- allow myself to recall those types of experiences - however, I will say that I remember deeming an entire jungian archetype a 'sloppy lay.' If I said which one that is, it would piss a lot of people off.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Crystall said:


> Definitely Nay on that one. I had a bad experience with a boss who lacked those boundaries. *shivers*


My boss wants to do me. :crying:



Promethea said:


> I don't really care to go through the inventory of each of my past experiences, because when it ends, I tend to -not- allow myself to recall those types of experiences - however, I will say that I remember deeming an entire jungian archetype a 'sloppy lay.' If I said which one that is, it would piss a lot of people off.


Did he smile a lot? Was it an ENFP? :crazy:


----------



## Alexz

darksoul said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> An ex of three years was an ISFP. I wouldn't say he was the best. A little selfish at times. But overall... good?


Sorry to hear he's such a noob. 

This is an amusing thread.



Fizz said:


> Fizz doesn't kiss and _rate_.


I like your style. :3


----------



## Crystall

Promethea said:


> I don't really care to go through the inventory of each of my past experiences, because when it ends, I tend to -not- allow myself to recall those types of experiences - however, I will say that I remember deeming an entire jungian archetype a 'sloppy lay.' If I said which one that is, it would piss a lot of people off.


As the OP of this thread I demand you tell us which type you mean! ...or at least send me a PM about it. 



pinkrasputin said:


> My boss wants to do me. :crying:
> 
> Did he smile a lot? Was it an ENFP? :crazy:


It's so creepy when that happens. How do you deal with it? 

And, hey! ENFPs aren't sloppy! Although I guess in some areas... Was it an ENFP Promethea?


----------



## Kr3m1in

My married female employee wants to do me. I raise an eyebrow, that's about all I can do to deal with it.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Crystall said:


> And, hey! ENFPs aren't sloppy!


Oh you don't know. You haven't had every ENFP. There could be some sloppy ones. And I thought it would make for some interesting conversation.


Actually, I always thought sloppy sex was when a girl didn't swallow. So now I'm confused. I'm not sure what it is. I understand "sloppy kissing" and that's just wrong. :angry: But what is sloppy sex? 


Here. I found a song dealing with this very topic. It's like from like the 40s or something:






You don't see her complaining, do you? :tongue:



Kr3m1in said:


> My married female employee wants to do me. I raise an eyebrow, that's about all I can do to deal with it.


You could fire her. I've had to fire a student who couldn't get the hint.


----------



## sparkles

Sloppy sex sounds like it could be a GREAT thing, not a terrible one. 

Let's do it so we HAVE to change the sheets after. Yum.


----------



## Crystall

Kr3m1in said:


> My married female employee wants to do me. I raise an eyebrow, that's about all I can do to deal with it.


It's different when you're not the person in a position of power. It's... creepy. 



pinkrasputin said:


> Oh you don't know. You haven't had every ENFP. There could be some sloppy ones. And I thought it would make for some interesting conversation.
> 
> 
> Actually, I always thought sloppy sex was when a girl didn't swallow. So now I'm confused. I'm not sure what it is. I understand "sloppy kissing" and that's just wrong. :angry: But what is sloppy sex?


Well, I've had two... plus myself! :wink: 

Ha! I'm a total spitter. I don't swallow unless I'm feeling extra dirty, or if we're in the car, or if it's like his birthday or something. He doesn't care, so why should I? 

I would imagine a sloppy lay being something like a sloppy kisser, you know, all over the place. My ENFP ex was like that when he gave head. He was terrible at it... he would just go down there and like freaking motorboat that thing.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Crystall it's still creepy when they are ten years your senior, your employee and are married.trust me.

If its his Birthday lol))I love that!


----------



## sparkles

I love to swallow. Except when the spunk turns out to be bitter. Even then I don't spit it is just gross. 

Swallowing is cleaner and more gratifying! It's like, yesss a job well-done 

it annoys me when I tell a partner I'm not in the mood but I'll give him some head, he agrees, then holds off to try and convince me to have penetrative sex. Dude, I already told you this is my compromise. Now you're taking too long! 

Also annoys me when a guy has excessive stamina. Because then I hurt the next day, but not in a good way. 

Most of it is hunky dory though!


----------



## Oleas

Crystall said:


> Ha! I'm a total spitter. I don't swallow unless I'm feeling extra dirty, or if we're in the car, or if it's like his birthday or something. He doesn't care, so why should I?


Actually, swallowing only means you're letting him come in your mouth. Whether you actually swallow or not, it's still called swallowing. I might be wrong though. :tongue:


----------



## sparkles

Oleas said:


> Actually, swallowing only means you're letting him come in your mouth. Whether you actually swallow or not, it's still called swallowing. I might be wrong though. :tongue:


Never heard that. I think if you don't swallow the giz you don't swallow.


----------



## Crystall

Kr3m1in said:


> If its his Birthday lol))I love that!


Hey, I'm a romantic! I like to make it special. :wink:



sparkles said:


> I love to swallow. Except when the spunk turns out to be bitter. Even then I don't spit it is just gross.
> 
> Swallowing is cleaner and more gratifying! It's like, yesss a job well-done
> 
> it annoys me when I tell a partner I'm not in the mood but I'll give him some head, he agrees, then holds off to try and convince me to have penetrative sex. Dude, I already told you this is my compromise. Now you're taking too long!
> 
> Also annoys me when a guy has excessive stamina. Because then I hurt the next day, but not in a good way.
> 
> Most of it is hunky dory though!


It's good protein I suppose. Do you feel fuller after swallowing? Because I do, but I dunno if it's all in my head. :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86

sparkles said:


> it annoys me when I tell a partner I'm not in the mood but I'll give him some head, he agrees, then holds off to try and convince me to have penetrative sex. Dude, I already told you this is my compromise. Now you're taking too long!


I don't understand this. Why, if you aren't in the mood for sex, would you want to perform oral sex on him? Also, does he then perform oral sex on you?


----------



## sparkles

skycloud86 said:


> I don't understand this. Why, if you aren't in the mood for sex, would you want to perform oral sex on him? Also, does he then perform oral sex on you?


That was my way of compromising with a former partner. He was practically a virgin when we got together, had a higher sex drive, and a bad habit of pressuring me for sex in the relationship. I since learned to set better boundaries. Half the time I offered head so he would STFU. 

Did this with another partner, who tried to get me into it, but that isn't where my head was at. He wanted to please me but I meant what I said. Not in the mood, how about some head, then everyone is happy. 

With both I guess I assumed they wanted the sexual release when maybe they wanted the connection.


----------



## Crystall

skycloud86 said:


> I don't understand this. Why, if you aren't in the mood for sex, would you want to perform oral sex on him? Also, does he then perform oral sex on you?


Sometimes you're horny but you can't have sex cause you're on your period, or you're tired, or you have a urinary infection or something or just general pain in the pussy. Then giving him a BJ is a good substitute for sex. 

And hold out? Ha! He can try! :wink:


----------



## sparkles

Crystall said:


> Hey, I'm a romantic! I like to make it special. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good protein I suppose. Do you feel fuller after swallowing? Because I do, but I dunno if it's all in my head. :crazy:


Sure! Four square meals a day


----------



## Kr3m1in

Crystall said:


> Hey, I'm a romantic! I like to make it special. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good protein I suppose. Do you feel fuller after swallowing? Because I do, but I dunno if it's all in my head. :crazy:


Birth-day sexss *sings*

There are calories in sperm.So it would make sense that you feel fuller


----------



## Crystall

sparkles said:


> Sure! Four square meals a day


What a diet plan! We should market it. "Fresh squeezed orange flavored JizzSlim, great fruity flavor, and all the protein a woman needs."


----------



## Hokahey

I actually seem to have a hard time reaching orgasm through a woman performing oral sex on me. Not sure if that's because the partner I was with was "bad" at it (at least for me because everyone is different). Also I think some of it had to deal with my head getting in the way (not the one staring you in the face... haha, mentally). Sometimes in the middle of oral that was planned to be just oral and nothing further, I would pause because in some ways I felt like I was "degrading" her or something. I have had only one time where I didn't have to help the process because she got tired, which didn't take long (endurance was not her thing).

P.S. @Crystall My birthday was last week. :wink: LMAO...


----------



## sparkles

And yes, the relationship I referenced wasn't a good or particularly healthy one. 

His constant pushing was a big turnoff. I hadn't even intended on having a relationship with him. We were together 5 years. 

He was great for acid sex though. 

Probably was an ISTJ but really I'm not sure as he was really shy too. Dominant in a good way, did his best. I just felt too much obligation to be into it.


----------



## Crystall

Hokahey said:


> I actually seem to have a hard time reaching orgasm through a woman performing oral sex on me. Not sure if that's because the partner I was with was "bad" at it (at least for me because everyone is different). Also I think some of it had to deal with my head getting in the way (not the one staring you in the face... haha, mentally). Sometimes in the middle of oral that was planned to be just oral and nothing further, I would pause because in some ways I felt like I was "degrading" her or something. I have had only one time where I didn't have to help the process because she got tired, which didn't take long (endurance was not her thing).
> 
> P.S. @Crystall My birthday was last week. :wink: LMAO...


You just haven't met the right girl. My guy told me he never came from oral before and even had trouble keeping it up while getting it... before he met me! Now he wants it all the time mwahahaha! 
Yeah everyone is different, and you have to do your best to shut your mind up, but if you're having trouble there are ways of distracting you... :wink:

Bahaha! Ohh I'm sorry honey, did I forget to give you your present? Hmm... I suppose I could use a snack... *gets on her knees*


----------



## Kr3m1in

@sparkles you ESFPs and your drug sex.
my ESFP was all into that too...and threw cute fits, until they stopped being cute..

at least you got acid sex out of it


----------



## pinkrasputin

skycloud86 said:


> I don't understand this. Why, if you aren't in the mood for sex, would you want to perform oral sex on him? Also, does he then perform oral sex on you?


Always relying on your mood isn't the best thing for relationships, especially marriage. There are too many people forced into celibate monogamy because of their partner's "mood". No one should be forced to go without _and_ be chained to one person. 

Also, sex is a stress reducer. It lessons tensions within the home. Couples will deal with issues better when they are not frustrated and all pent up. 

I personally don't believe in denying my partner sex. Even if I don't think I'm in the mood, just doing it gets me there and we both get off in the end.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I think having sex when not totally in the mood is the best compromise one could make in a relationship.
And obviously, if you are in a relationship, then you are going to have to compromise.

Me and my ESFP had made a deal that any time we would get in a fight, we would just fuck. Becuase when we argued we got nowhere, me with my logic, her with her airhead ways...and so we did it in 'kill each other' moods and then after...the fight wouldn't matter.


----------



## Crystall

pinkrasputin said:


> Always relying on your mood isn't the best thing for relationships, especially marriage. There are too many people forced into celibate monogamy because of their partner's "mood". No body should be forced to go without _and_ be chained to one person.
> 
> Also, sex is a stress reducer. It lessons tensions within the home. Couples will deal with issues better when they are not frustrated and all pent up.
> 
> I personally don't believe in denying my partner sex. Even if I don't think I'm in the mood, just doing it gets me there and we both get off in the end.


I've never denied my current partner sex. I did a lot in one of my past relationships because he has a very long penis, and it was sort of painful to have sex with him. Anyway, it was just a bad spiral where in the end we hardly ever had sex because it was just easier to say no. I know it hurts to be rejected as well, and I don't ever want my partner to feel rejected.




Kr3m1in said:


> I think having sex when not totally in the mood is the best compromise one could make in a relationship.
> And obviously, if you are in a relationship, then you are going to have to compromise.
> 
> Me and my ESFP had made a deal that any time we would get in a fight, we would just fuck. Becuase when we argued we got nowhere, me with my logic, her with her airhead ways...and so we did it in 'kill each other' moods and then after...the fight wouldn't matter.


I love angry sex.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Kr3m1in said:


> Me and my ESFP had made a deal that any time we would get in a fight, we would just fuck.


Yes. Yes, yes, yea, yes, *YES!*

I've always said that good sex forgives a multitude of sins. :wink:


----------



## sparkles

Crystall said:


> What a diet plan! We should market it. "Fresh squeezed orange flavored JizzSlim, great fruity flavor, and all the protein a woman needs."


Bwahaha. Does the body good.


Hokahey said:


> I actually seem to have a hard time reaching orgasm through a woman performing oral sex on me. Not sure if that's because the partner I was with was "bad" at it (at least for me because everyone is different). Also I think some of it had to deal with my head getting in the way (not the one staring you in the face... haha, mentally). Sometimes in the middle of oral that was planned to be just oral and nothing further, I would pause because in some ways I felt like I was "degrading" her or something. I have had only one time where I didn't have to help the process because she got tired, which didn't take long (endurance was not her thing).
> 
> P.S. @Crystall My birthday was last week. :wink: LMAO...


Yeah, it's about the right person. The other guy I've been talking about here was never able to orgasm from oral until I came along (haha pun intended I guess now that it's there). I totally blew his mind, and gave myself some major kudos for getting him over the, err, hump.


Kr3m1in said:


> @sparkles you ESFPs and your drug sex.
> my ESFP was all into that too...and threw cute fits, until they stopped being cute..
> 
> at least you got acid sex out of it


Hehe. Done with that phase! No regrets. Sex on acid was a great way to take the edge off the heavy body trip type of experience. 

He didn't sprout three heads or anything. THAT would be pretty cool, if totally freaky.


----------



## sparkles

pinkrasputin said:


> Always relying on your mood isn't the best thing for relationships, especially marriage. There are too many people forced into celibate monogamy because of their partner's "mood". No one should be forced to go without _and_ be chained to one person.
> 
> Also, sex is a stress reducer. It lessons tensions within the home. Couples will deal with issues better when they are not frustrated and all pent up.
> 
> I personally don't believe in denying my partner sex. Even if I don't think I'm in the mood, just doing it gets me there and we both get off in the end.


I see this point. I wasn't really into the relationship in the first place, or I might have taken it on. 

Besides, he wanted it so often I didn't have time to build up any desire. And for me, it wasn't nearly as fun without some build up of desire and wanting. 

So you make a good point, but would you still feel that way if you got pressured for it every single day and didn't naturally WANT it every single day? He didn't give me a chance to get horny, so it felt like a worky obligation type of thing instead of a loving or sensuous act of connection and intimacy. Yes I explained that to him several times. 

Was probably still learning how to have an adult relationship.


----------



## Kr3m1in

pinkrasputin said:


> Yes. Yes, yes, yea, yes, *YES!*
> 
> I've always said that good sex forgives a multitude of sins. :wink:


Yeah, it was hilarious...and then we'd have the same conversation after that went like so:
-you're a cunt
-what were we fighting about?
-i don't remember.bring me my cigarettes.


----------



## Kr3m1in

sparkles said:


> Sex on acid was a great way to take the edge off the heavy body trip type of experience.
> 
> He didn't sprout three heads or anything. THAT would be pretty cool, if totally freaky.


Depending on which heads you are referring to, that could be pretty cool


----------



## sofort99

sparkles said:


> I love to swallow. Except when the spunk turns out to be bitter. Even then I don't spit it is just gross.
> 
> Swallowing is cleaner and more gratifying! It's like, yesss a job well-done
> 
> it annoys me when I tell a partner I'm not in the mood but I'll give him some head, he agrees, then holds off to try and convince me to have penetrative sex. Dude, I already told you this is my compromise. Now you're taking too long!
> 
> Also annoys me when a guy has excessive stamina. Because then I hurt the next day, but not in a good way.
> 
> Most of it is hunky dory though!


He doesn't have "excessive stamina". He just has a lack of control. It's just most people think about it happening the other way but it's still basically the same thing.

There is a good around what you are posting about.

Mo SO has a very healthy sex drive, but I have one that is significantly above average. One of the ways around it we agreed on is that I get an unlimited amount of blowjobs, pretty much on demand.

The catch is, when I ask, I only get 5 minutes. It first it was actually timed with an egg timer... (BING! You're done.) It doesn't take very many times of that to figure out how to control your own equipment.


----------



## sofort99

pinkrasputin said:


> I personally don't believe in denying my partner sex. Even if I don't think I'm in the mood, just doing it gets me there and we both get off in the end.


My wife says that's the secret most women don't understand, and that her body follows her mind. She says if she isn't "really in the mood" she just pretends she is... after a couple of minutes it isn't "pretend" anymore.


----------



## sparkles

Makes sense, sofort!

If only I had had the assertiveness I have now back then 

Or we had both been as willing to compromise. I get horny pretty often but not every day of every week, especially when it is constantly demanded.


----------



## sparkles

Never been married. I'm sure I will be more about the gander in that role. Especially if I can talk my partner into starting with a back massage! Yum. 

Really, I've had that body mind experience before I think in that particular relationship I was just feeling some overall resentment about things, and working up the balls to admit it. Was so young!


----------



## jack london

Crystall said:


> Ha! I'm a total spitter. I don't swallow unless I'm feeling extra dirty, or if we're in the car, or if it's like his birthday or something. He doesn't care, so why should I?


Emotionally, the full swallow feels more accepting rather than running around looking for someplace to spit it out. Full eye contact when you swallow also gets you extra points - just sayin


----------



## Eerie

LOL, I've never understood women who _don't_ swallow.


----------



## Crystall

jack london said:


> Emotionally, the full swallow feels more accepting rather than running around looking for someplace to spit it out. Full eye contact when you swallow also gets you extra points - just sayin


Hey, I'm accepting enough to let him shoot his load in my mouth, I just don't like swallowing it, basically for the same reason I don't eat clams. :tongue:


----------



## Hokahey

I think it would be easier if you just let him shoot it everywhere instead of actually having it go in the mouth. Could be just as sexy, maybe a little more messy I suppose then you can just go take a shower then have some more fun. :wink: LOL....I find after I "release" (usually sex as I've said never got many bj's and even fewer where I could finish but that was actually my issue, and her not giving them often was hers, lol...) I would like to go again within the next hour. Haha....


----------



## Eerie

I know it usually tastes like snot... but it's the principle behind it. I made that happen, it's so hot.


----------



## Hokahey

Eerie said:


> I know it usually tastes like snot... but it's the principle behind it. I made that happen, it's so hot.


Ewww that's kinda of gross if it tastes like snot. I wouldn't know. My ex told me it didn't really taste like anything. Though I do know everyone is definitely different, and a lot depends on diet I hear. But at least you uphold principle, haha.... take one for the team. :tongue:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Hokahey said:


> I think it would be easier if you just let him shoot it everywhere instead of actually having it go in the mouth. Could be just as sexy, maybe a little more messy I suppose then you can just go take a shower then have some more fun. :wink: LOL....I find after I "release" (usually sex as I've said never got many bj's and even fewer where I could finish but that was actually my issue, and her not giving them often was hers, lol...) I would like to go again within the next hour. Haha....


I can think of at least 2 other places my SO would rather shoot his load, aside from intercourse and believe me they have nothing to do with swallowing. Win win, we both love, but i will keep that dirty little secret to myself ; 0 XD


----------



## pinkrasputin

sparkles said:


> So you make a good point, but would you still feel that way if you got pressured for it every single day and didn't naturally WANT it every single day?


Obviously, I'm not going to be able to relate to the not naturally wanting it everyday bit. I have a tendency to be on the other side of the fence.

But I would still think communication is key.



Crystall said:


> Hey, I'm accepting enough to let him shoot his load in my mouth, I just don't like swallowing it, basically for the same reason I don't eat clams. :tongue:


 

_Accepting???_ _Let???_  

And with this mindset you also expect him to go down on you? How would you feel if he was merely _accepting_ your clam? How would you feel if he gagged and choked and washed his face with Sea Breeze after going down on you?

You don't have to swallow I guess if it's not for you, but dear god I certainly wouldn't be placing any expectation or rules on him going down on you. If you have a golden vagina, I'm pretty sure his shaft is made of precious diamonds. 

It is a privilege to drink in my man's essence. A _privilege._ It is a beautiful taste. It's _his_ taste so it's one of the most incredible things I could ever drink. It is another way he can release into me. And lucky me. I get to experience his pleasure with him through oral sensations. It makes me so incredibly turned on to even think about it.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@pinkrasputin , I have a retarded crush on your usage of language when you speak of sex. By that I mean, I have a retarded crush on your usage of language:crazy:


----------



## skycloud86

Crystall said:


> Sometimes you're horny but you can't have sex cause you're on your period, or you're tired, or you have a urinary infection or something or just general pain in the pussy. Then giving him a BJ is a good substitute for sex.


Personally, I would rather just wait until she felt ready to have sex again and wanted sex. I would feel bad for accepting oral sex from a woman in those situations.



> And hold out? Ha! He can try! :wink:


Only if he is a serious sex addict. Most men could probably hold out, I don't think the stereotype of men as sex obsessed goes that far.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@skycloud86 , your views on sex stun me every time.
You seem to equate a healthy love for it with some kind of terrible disease. I don't think I've seen a single post of yours where the word 'sex' wasn't combined with the words similar to 'forced' or 'obsessed'.

Why is that?


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> @skycloud86 , your views on sex stun me every time.
> You seem to equate a healthy love for it with some kind of terrible disease. I don't think I've seen a single post of yours where the word 'sex' wasn't combined with the words similar to 'forced' or 'obsessed'.
> 
> Why is that?


I think you may be reading too much into my posts. I'm not actually that anti-sex, personally, and I don't see why my last post in this thread made you comment that I equate sex with some kind of terrible disease.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@skycloud86 , I am not just referring to this specific post. I have seen many of your previous posts about sex written in the tone I have mentioned above.

I am just curious why you take such a stand.


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> @skycloud86 , I am not just referring to this specific post. I have seen many of your previous posts about sex written in the tone I have mentioned above.
> 
> I am just curious why you take such a stand.


I suppose I just don't see sex as that important. I probably wouldn't be that interested in sex until a few months into any relationship.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@skycloud86 , I can understand that it is more important to certain people than others and some are willing to wait longer than others to have it.
You have said things like 'Some men have low sex drives, and some don't allow societal expectations of them acting like sex-obsessed Neanderthals to pressure them into doing things they don't want to do', which alludes to the fact that you believe most men are such.

There has been quite a few posts of that nature coming from you, very negatively flavored towards the very idea of having sex.


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> @skycloud86 , I can understand that it is more important to certain people than others and some are willing to wait longer than others to have it.


And I can understand that some people are not willing to wait as long as I or others may be willing to wait.



> You have said things like 'Some men have low sex drives, and some don't allow societal expectations of them acting like sex-obsessed Neanderthals to pressure them into doing things they don't want to do', which alludes to the fact that you believe most men are such.


I don't believe that most men are like that, although I do believe some men are. Maybe the language I used didn't make my point too clear.



> There has been quite a few posts of that nature coming from you, very negatively flavored towards the very idea of having sex.


That's not really the intention I've had when posting such posts, but rather due to the post originating from the mindset of someone with a very low sex drive, a lack of interest in casual sex and a distaste for society's obsession with sex.


----------



## Crystall

skycloud86 said:


> Personally, I would rather just wait until she felt ready to have sex again and wanted sex. I would feel bad for accepting oral sex from a woman in those situations.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if he is a serious sex addict. Most men could probably hold out, I don't think the stereotype of men as sex obsessed goes that far.


You make it sound as if though giving him head is a chore! I still _want _to have sex, I just physically can't. Giving him pleasure is the next best thing, and gets me all riled up so I'll be even more hot for him when we finally do have sex. 

The holding out comment was aimed at Sparkles. I meant "hold out" as in keeping from coming so the blowjob or sex will last longer.


----------



## skycloud86

Crystall said:


> You make it sound as if though giving him head is a chore! I still _want _to have sex, I just physically can't. Giving him pleasure is the next best thing, and gets me all riled up so I'll be even more hot for him when we finally do have sex.


I suppose if that's what you like, it's what you like. I personally wouldn't want to be in that situation because it would feel like I was using the woman I loved.


----------



## Promethea

sparkles said:


> Sure! Four square meals a day


"Semen is primarily water, but contains trace amounts of almost every nutrient the human body uses. It has somewhat higher amounts of commonly deficient minerals, such as potassium, magnesium, and selenium. One typical ejaculation contains 150 mg of protein, 11 mg of carbohydrates, 6 mg fat, 3 mg cholesterol, 7% US RDA potassium and 3% US RDA copper and zinc. When metabolized, protein yields 4 kcal/g, carbohydrate also yields 4 kcal/g, and fat yields 9 kcal/g. Hence the food energy in the typical ejaculation is 0.7 kcal (2.9 kJ)."

Natural Harvest - A Collection of Semen-Based Recipes by Fotie Photenhauer in Cooking

"Semen is not only nutritious, but it also has a wonderful texture and amazing cooking properties. Like fine wine and cheeses, the taste of semen is complex and dynamic. Semen is inexpensive to produce and is commonly available in many, if not most, homes and restaurants. Despite all of these positive qualities, semen remains neglected as a food. This book hopes to change that. Once you overcome any initial hesitation, you will be surprised to learn how wonderful semen is in the kitchen. Semen is an exciting ingredient that can give every dish you make an interesting twist. If you are a passionate cook and are not afraid to experiment with new ingredients - you will love this cook book!"


----------



## Fizz

sparkles said:


> And yes, the relationship I referenced wasn't a good or particularly healthy one.
> 
> His constant pushing was a big turnoff. I hadn't even intended on having a relationship with him. We were together 5 years.
> 
> *He was great for acid sex though. *
> 
> Probably was an ISTJ but really I'm not sure as he was really shy too. Dominant in a good way, did his best. I just felt too much obligation to be into it.


Sounds awesome. Then again, it might be that SP thang.


----------



## Crystall

skycloud86 said:


> I suppose if that's what you like, it's what you like. I personally wouldn't want to be in that situation because it would feel like I was using the woman I loved.


There's no room for political correctness in the bedroom skycloud. :happy:


----------



## Fizz

Eerie said:


> I know it usually tastes like snot... but it's the principle behind it. I made that happen, it's so hot.


So you eat boogers?


----------



## Eerie

Shhh don't be telling my secrets Fizz!


----------



## Fizz

Eerie said:


> Shhh don't be telling my secrets Fizz!


OK, but I've never had the experience of it tasting like boogers. Maybe you're doing it wrong? _Blow job_ has nothing to do with _blowing your nose_ :laughing:


----------



## Crystall

pinkrasputin said:


> _Accepting???_ _Let???_
> 
> And with this mindset you also expect him to go down on you? How would you feel if he was merely _accepting_ your clam? How would you feel if he gagged and choked and washed his face with Sea Breeze after going down on you?
> 
> You don't have to swallow I guess if it's not for you, but dear god I certainly wouldn't be placing any expectation or rules on him going down on you. If you have a golden vagina, I'm pretty sure his shaft is made of precious diamonds.
> 
> It is a privilege to drink in my man's essence. A _privilege._ It is a beautiful taste. It's _his_ taste so it's one of the most incredible things I could ever drink. It is another way he can release into me. And lucky me. I get to experience his pleasure with him through oral sensations. It makes me so incredibly turned on to even think about it.


Woah I didn't even see this. Excuse me? The comment about being accepting was a joking response to Jack's comment. And by eating clams I meant ACTUAL clams, not the female clam, because I don't like the texture of snot. And I don't gargle and gag on it, I just spit it out. And for the record, I don't have any expectations or rules about him going down on me. He can do whatever he's comfortable with, and swallow as much or as little as he wants. You get off on drinking semen, fine, but it's not for everyone so don't jump down my freaking throat for not liking it.


----------



## Promethea

Fizz said:


> OK, but I've never had the experience of it tasting like boogers. Maybe you're doing it wrong? _Blow job_ has nothing to do with _blowing your nose_ :laughing:


I didn't take her comment literally, personally. I figured it was a way of saying it tastes bad. Like, one could say, 'it tastes like shit' - but it doesn't literally.. x_x

But yeah, I have never known it to literally taste like snot either, so I suppose thats why I assumed that.


----------



## Crystall

Promethea said:


> I didn't take her comment literally, personally. I figured it was a way of saying it tastes bad. Like, one could say, 'it tastes like shit' - but it doesn't literally.. x_x
> 
> But yeah, I have never known it to literally taste like snot either, so I suppose thats why I assumed that.


It's not the taste so much as the texture which is reminiscent of snot.


----------



## Eerie

Fizz said:


> OK, but I've never had the experience of it tasting like boogers. Maybe you're doing it wrong? _Blow job_ has nothing to do with _blowing your nose_ :laughing:


NO WAY! I'm so ashamed, I've been doing it wrong all these years!


----------



## Eerie

Crystall said:


> It's not the taste so much as the texture which is reminiscent of snot.



It has a very "snot" like _texture_, but I can't really describe what it tastes like, it always tastes different, but it's never really all that pleasant ... lols


----------



## Promethea

Crystall said:


> It's not the taste so much as the texture which is reminiscent of snot.


I prefer to think of it like a raw egg. Perfectly non-icky.


----------



## Hokahey

*achoo* sorry, I had an orgasm. Excuse me.


----------



## Fizz

Hokahey said:


> *achoo* sorry, I had an orgasm. Excuse me.


Tsk tsk...you've been doing this wrong too. *shakes head* Maybe search some videos online to get the idea.


----------



## Fizz

Promethea said:


> I didn't take her comment literally, personally. *I figured it was a way of saying it tastes bad. Like, one could say, 'it tastes like shit' - but it doesn't literally.. x_x*
> 
> But yeah, I have never known it to literally taste like snot either, so I suppose thats why I assumed that.


Well, I'm glad it doesn't literally taste like shit. The taste can vary but I've never taste snot, but the texture can appear that way.


----------



## Kr3m1in

pinkrasputin said:


> Lalalala... *Goes back to happy place and dances*


*well-equipped with the gavel, organizes her own naked dance party in the dormitory*


----------



## skycloud86

Fizz said:


> I'm sorry that he made it over there. I really can't see the appeal.


He hasn't really, although some people know about his dead terrorist puppet. If anyone from here knows of him, it's almost certainly due to the Internet.


----------



## skycloud86

Crystall said:


> Because it's basically striving to be as politically correct and non-offensive as possible to anyone; I find most, if not all, of what you write is, and is sometimes also a correction of someone else's statement for not being politically correct.


I just noticed this reply, and I don't strive not to be as PC and non-offensive as possible, it is my opinion. If it happens to be PC, it happens to be PC. Would it still be PC if the sexes were reversed and I was a woman saying that about a man?


----------



## intjdude

Fizz said:


> Judge Fizz will rule with her gavel that doubles as a dildo. People can come in with their sexual frustrations and I'll try to settle them in the court of _raw_...sexual desire.
> 
> *bangs dildo on sound block*
> 
> Let's commence!


We should rename you to Judge Jizz.. because 'she likes it in her face'


----------



## Crystall

skycloud86 said:


> I just noticed this reply, and I don't strive not to be as PC and non-offensive as possible, it is my opinion. If it happens to be PC, it happens to be PC. Would it still be PC if the sexes were reversed and I was a woman saying that about a man?


If it was just your opinion, and not a strive to be politically correct then you wouldn't feel a need to correct other people for not being politically correct now would you?

And I'm not sure what situation you're referring to. Saying what about a man?


----------



## Alexz




----------



## Hokahey

Can I get an overrule from Judge @Crystall? I don't like Judge @Fizz sentence. I feel I have served my time already on that. :tongue:


----------



## Fizz

Hokahey said:


> Can I get an overrule from Judge @Crystall? I don't like Judge @Fizz sentence. I feel I have served my time already on that. :tongue:


Sentenced to six YEARS of masturbation.


----------



## Hokahey

Fizz said:


> Sentenced to six YEARS of masturbation.


Like I said, I have time served for this one, by a couple years to boot! lol


----------



## Fizz

Hokahey said:


> Like I said, I have time served for this one, by a couple years to boot! lol


I didn't say you would get laid in that time. That's what I meant by this sentence.


----------



## jack london

Fizz said:


> If I was a cruel judge I would sentence you to writing erotica but since you've been so _bad_, I think I'll sentence you to a swinger's retreat.
> 
> If anyone else wants to be a judge, go ahead. I need to be sentenced.


If I thought I could make a living I would switch to writing erotica immediately. The things in my mind need to be set free!!!

You obviously haven't seen that my SO is an ISFJ. :bored:


----------



## Fizz

jack london said:


> If I thought I could make a living I would switch to writing erotica immediately. The things in my mind need to be set free!!!
> 
> You obviously haven't seen that my SO is an ISFJ. :bored:


They're not down with swinger's retreats? Maybe...write a fictional story to convince her? :crazy:


----------



## Hokahey

Fizz said:


> I didn't say you would get laid in that time. That's what I meant by this sentence.


So I have to go 6 years without having sex and I can only masturbate? *cries* That's cruel, it's already been 4 years for me and you are gonna add another 6? Such a cruel judge, you should just send me to the gas chamber, it's less harsh.


----------



## Fizz

Hokahey said:


> So I have to go 6 years without having sex and I can only masturbate? *cries* That's cruel, it's already been 4 years for me and you are gonna add another 6? Such a cruel judge, you should just send me to the gas chamber, it's less harsh.


Judge Fizz is a no-nonsense judge. You _challenge_ my 6 months, I give you 6 years. Not unless you get in touch with your bad self, enjoy your sentence.


----------



## Crystall

Hokahey said:


> Can I get an overrule from Judge @Crystall? I don't like Judge @Fizz sentence. I feel I have served my time already on that. :tongue:


The court recognizes the defendant's plea and deliberates. 



Fizz said:


> Sentenced to six YEARS of masturbation.


The verdict stands... however, in light of your recent good behavior you shall also be allowed one fleshlight! Enjoy!


----------



## skycloud86

Crystall said:


> If it was just your opinion, and not a strive to be politically correct then you wouldn't feel a need to correct other people for not being politically correct now would you?


I'm just posting my opinion of their post, not necessarily correcting them.



> And I'm not sure what situation you're referring to. Saying what about a man?


If the man was the one who didn't feel like having sex but wanted to give the woman oral sex, and the woman didn't want him to because she would feel she was using him. Would that still be PC?


----------



## Crystall

skycloud86 said:


> If the man was the one who didn't feel like having sex but wanted to give the woman oral sex, and the woman didn't want him to because she would feel she was using him. Would that still be PC?


First of all, that would never happen. If a man doesn't want to have sex, he gets in the mood and has sex anyway, or he doesn't have sex at all. I've never met a man who'd go down on a woman as a compromise because he wasn't in the mood, and if he even tried, he'd probably be ready to go before the end of it anyway. 
Second of all if it did happen then yes, it would by definition still be politically correct.


----------



## skycloud86

Crystall said:


> First of all, that would never happen. If a man doesn't want to have sex, he gets in the mood and has sex anyway


That's a generalisation. Why would he just get in the mood and have sex anyway? What makes him do that?



> or he doesn't have sex at all.


Then if a man supposedly is OK with this, then why would a woman perform oral sex on a man? Why couldn't a woman just be OK with not having sex at all, oral or otherwise?



> I've never met a man who'd go down on a woman as a compromise because he wasn't in the mood


That doesn't mean that such a man doesn't exist. I personally would if I had been in the relationship long enough to feel comfortable having sex with a partner.



> and if he even tried, he'd probably be ready to go before the end of it anyway


Why? Men don't necessarily have higher sex drives than women, and not all men are the same when it comes to sex.



> Second of all if it did happen then yes, it would by definition still be politically correct.


OK.


----------



## AgAu

We get it, you're less horny. Really, it's okay.


----------



## skycloud86

AgAu said:


> We get it, you're less horny. Really, it's okay.


Yes, I have a lower sex drive, but that's not what we're discussing. It's the sex drives of other men which is under discussion due to the fact that not all men have the same sex drive, nor do all women have the same sex drive.


----------



## Crystall

Weeeell to be fair... wanting to play with yourself and wanting to have sex are two pretty different things. I mean, I can feel horny and get the impulse to give myself a treat every now and then, but it's not in the way that I _long _for my partner sexually. Before I had a real sexual relationship for the first time I'd never known that kind of sexual drive before.


----------



## Crystall

Kr3m1in said:


> So sensitive :shocked:
> 
> Blows my mind
> 
> Drink your drink, woman!:crazy:


I'm not sensitive, she was mean to me!!! :crying:


----------



## Fizz

snail said:


> ESFP, depending on how you define "sex."


@snail What's your definition?


----------



## pinkrasputin

Crystall said:


> Weeeell to be fair... wanting to play with yourself and wanting to have sex are two pretty different things.


This is very much not the case for me. In fact, when I'm in relationships that's how I increase attraction for my partner.

And even before I learned that handy trick, when I was a child and doing it, I would imagine bonding with someone or people (there was this giant fantasy I once had. Hahahaha).

There were definitely times when I learned about my body and becoming more open I'd "make love to myself". I would even use soft candles, music etc. 

But having someone actually there, and preparing myself for it is oh, so much better. :happy: But I can enjoy sex for just mere physicality of it. Whether with myself or with a partner.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Crystall, still sensitive:tongue:

In a cute feminine way though, I digs:wink:


----------



## Hokahey

Well my lack (personal views), lack of drive, and pickyness are interfering with my libido currently. When if it could just be free honestly I would find a partner and really like to have sex every single day and that includes receiving oral on top of it. Now I was a virgin until I was 22 years old. First partner only lasted 2 days (cries, lol) second was over a year and after we started into sexual activity, I can say it's a drug I knew I wanted and continue to want even before starting it. When I finally "got it" it was so much better than imagined. So basically what I mean is sexual desire is usually determined with or without sex. Now it can change after the actual act happens I believe. Sometimes people who "start" masturbating younger (8) for me and continue to be fascinated by it, most likely will continue that sex drive after experiencing it, unless something really traumatic occurs which could easily change that desire.


----------



## skycloud86

Hokahey said:


> Sometimes people who "start" masturbating younger (8) for me and continue to be fascinated by it, most likely will continue that sex drive after experiencing it, unless something really traumatic occurs which could easily change that desire.


Really, eight years old? I only started masturbating at around the age of eleven or twelve.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I had sex before I ever masturbated. I heard that's uncommon or something.


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> I had sex before I ever masturbated. I heard that's uncommon or something.


Generally, I would assume that masturbation would occur before sexual intercourse due to masturbation usually starting somewhere in childhood, but if you didn't start masturbating until your late teens or later or are religious then I think someone would be likely to experience intercourse before masturbation, especially if they think masturbation is bad/sinful/unhealthy.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I am not religious, and had my first time relatively early....and I've always been curious about sex, I just never wanted to do it to myself, that seemed pointless. It still does..Why do something yourself when someone else can do it better?
Maybe that's the ENTJ in moi...


----------



## Hokahey

skycloud86 said:


> Really, eight years old? I only started masturbating at around the age of eleven or twelve.


Yep, eight years old. It was funny to, I thought I had discovered this awesome way to feel good without having to go out and have sex, yes at one point in time I actually thought this. Haha....

I contribute a lot of the desire to watching "Dressed to Kill" the shower scene and the cab scene. LOL....I've been f*cked up ever since. I think the average age for males is around 10. I just started early I guess.


----------



## snail

Fizz said:


> @snail What's your definition?


I'm still kind of uncertain. When I was a virgin, I only counted vaginal intercourse, but after I had anal sex a few times, and realized it felt pretty real, I had to include it too. At the time of the encounter with the ESFP, I didn't consider oral sex "real" sex, but I think I've changed my mind since then, because of how I felt about my experiences with him. By the definition we got in school, even cuddling and mutual masturbation would count as "real" sex. Since I still reject that overly inclusive definition, I am forced to draw my own lines, to avoid ridiculous levels of extremism. I think I ended up going too far in the other direction at first, but I'm starting to balance out now. Sex is whatever feels sufficiently intimate to count as sex, for me personally. I have had conversations that were closer to being "real" sex than other encounters that involved actual touching. I guess it doesn't matter. I'm not keeping score. 



skycloud86 said:


> Really, eight years old? I only started masturbating at around the age of eleven or twelve.


My first specific memory about masturbation was from when I was around four. I probably actually started earlier than that. I did it at least daily, often several times a day, to deal with tension and to experience pleasure.


----------



## skycloud86

I cannot remember what I masturbated about when I was younger, but I prefer to imagine things in my head rather than use pornography. I also tend to have masturbatory fantasies of myself as a female, which does confuse my gender identity.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@skycloud86, whatever gets you off, gets you off, I think.
I don't really care for the gay community...I am not into _ community_ in general. I just do what I do.


----------



## snail

I remember what I thought about. It was fear-related rather than sexual.
I used to imagine myself as a male about half of the time.
I'm also confused about my gender identity, although I do know what I'm attracted to. I prefer gay, feminine, or androgynous males who balance out my own androgyny. I do not hold strictly to this preference, but have noticed it as a trend.


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> @skycloud86, whatever gets you off, gets you off, I think.
> I don't really care for the gay community...I am not into _ community_ in general. I just do what I do.


Yeah, I don't see it as a problem or anything bad, personally.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I can't imagine how you don't want the real thing though, if you've been masturbating since 11...I mean I don't know how old you are or anything, but..

I wouldn't be able to be in your position.


----------



## Fizz

snail said:


> I'm still kind of uncertain. When I was a virgin, I only counted vaginal intercourse, but after I had anal sex a few times, and realized it felt pretty real, I had to include it too. At the time of the encounter with the ESFP, *I didn't consider oral sex "real" sex, but I think I've changed my mind since then*, because of how I felt about my experiences with him. By the definition we got in school, even cuddling and mutual masturbation would count as "real" sex. Since I still reject that overly inclusive definition, I am forced to draw my own lines, to avoid ridiculous levels of extremism. I think I ended up going too far in the other direction at first, but I'm starting to balance out now. Sex is whatever feels sufficiently intimate to count as sex, for me personally. I have had conversations that were closer to being "real" sex than other encounters that involved actual touching. I guess it doesn't matter. I'm not keeping score.


I often see oral sex combined in the definition of "sex". There are people who I'm sure would rather not count it as being the same, but it does pose some of the same risks as vaginal intercourse.


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> I can't imagine how you don't want the real thing though, if you've been masturbating since 11...I mean I don't know how old you are or anything, but..
> 
> I wouldn't be able to be in your position.


I'm 25, and I don't really masturbate that often. Sometimes I go months without doing so, and I'm fairly sure I almost never masturbated for a year at one point. I'm just not that interested in sex, personally.


----------



## pinkrasputin

skycloud86 said:


> I'm 25, and I don't really masturbate that often. Sometimes I go months without doing so, and I'm fairly sure I almost never masturbated for a year at one point. I'm just not that interested in sex, personally.


@skycloud86

Skycloud, it really is your right to be discreet as you choose and I will back you up on that. But I remember you once posting some things a while back about the _difference in some people's hormone production_? Forgive me if I shouldn't be bringing this up, but I think it may help people understand you a bit more. This is a newer generation of members on here who may not understand this.


----------



## skycloud86

Crystall said:


> On the bright side, you don't have to worry about losing your hair!


Yes, that's true.

I actually had to have a testicle removed when I was 19 because it had never descended - the other one was brought down when I was a small child. I can still father children and everything though. I remember being in hospital for that procedure in a city about fourty miles away from where I live, and I was watching the television (most British hospital bed have this white metal arm that has a television and a telephone on it that you can pay a few pounds to use) and Crimewatch was on - it's a programme about crimes that have occurred and they often do reconstructions - and one of the reconstructions that night was about a jewellery shop burglary that happened in the village I live in. Quite surreal to see footage of the main road of the town you live in on television fourty miles away.


----------



## Crystall

Fizz said:


> @Hokahey you're out of your element!
> 
> (if someone doesn't get that movie reference...)


I don't get it. But then again, I rarely understand what you're talking about. 



Kr3m1in said:


> @Crystall, and even by that definition, I still fail to be a virgin:blushed:
> 
> No, a strap on is not a penis...and a lot of times you don't even use the damn thing when you're having sex with a woman..


How does it work then... is it just about oral or is there like... scissoring or something involved?


----------



## Fizz

skycloud86 said:


> Everyone got it I think, dude.


Some people might be out of the loop, if they are, they can cry to themselves and feel immense shame. Dishonor on them, dishonor on their family.


----------



## Fizz

pinkrasputin said:


> I didn't get it so I guess that just makes me one cool kid.
> 
> Btw, what happens when someone doesn't get the movie reference? I'm waiting for my prize. :crazy: Oh please of please let it be jelly beans. :happy:


Immense shame.


----------



## skycloud86

pinkrasputin said:


> I didn't get it so I guess that just makes me one cool kid.
> 
> Btw, what happens when someone doesn't get the movie reference? I'm waiting for my prize. :crazy: Oh please of please let it be jelly beans. :happy:


Jelly beans are much better than jelly babies, in my opinion. I love jelly beans, but I can't stand jelly babies, especially the really small ones, which taste horrible.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Crystall said:


> I don't get it. But then again, I rarely understand what you're talking about.


Lol, that makes the entire PerC:crazy:




Crystall said:


> How does it work then... is it just about oral or is there like... scissoring or something involved?


There are many ways, oral is one, probably the most popular one. You also have hands. And scissoring is welcome always<3


----------



## Fizz

Crystall said:


> I don't get it. But then again, I rarely understand what you're talking about.


Then I'm doing my job.


----------



## Fizz

skycloud86 said:


> Jelly beans are much better than jelly babies, in my opinion. I love jelly beans, but I can't stand jelly babies, especially the really small ones, which taste horrible.


Jelly babies look gross. I like Sour Patch Kids.


----------



## StandingTiger

Kr3m1in said:


> have you ever had sex with a woman?


I've participated in sexual acts with both men and women, but penile-vaginal penetration isn't possible with two women.


----------



## skycloud86

hmwith said:


> I've participated in sexual acts with both men and women, but penile-vaginal penetration isn't possible with two women.


Not even if the one with the penis is a transwoman?


----------



## Crystall

skycloud86 said:


> Yes, that's true.
> 
> I actually had to have a testicle removed when I was 19 because it had never descended - the other one was brought down when I was a small child. I can still father children and everything though. I remember being in hospital for that procedure in a city about fourty miles away from where I live, and I was watching the television (most British hospital bed have this white metal arm that has a television and a telephone on it that you can pay a few pounds to use) and Crimewatch was on - it's a programme about crimes that have occurred and they often do reconstructions - and one of the reconstructions that night was about a jewellery shop burglary that happened in the village I live in. Quite surreal to see footage of the main road of the town you live in on television fourty miles away.


I dated a guy who only had one nut once. He had the other one removed because he had testicular cancer. I asked if they let him keep it in a jar and he said that they didn't. I didn't get to keep my appendix either when I had it taken out which I thought was a bum deal because apparently it was all covered in puss and I think it would have looked really cool in a jar. 

Anyway, I was going to ask that guy but then I forgot to so I'll ask you now, do they replace it with like a substitute nut for cosmetic reasons?


----------



## StandingTiger

skycloud86 said:


> Not even if the one with the penis is a transwoman?


I actually typed another sentence explaining that would count, but I figured no one cared about that much specifics. That counts, according to the scientific community (of which I consider myself a part).

It's funny that you guys have me say it a thousand times. Penis, vagina. I don't understand what's difficult to understand of the view, I suppose.


----------



## Fizz

hmwith said:


> I've participated in sexual acts with both men and women, but *penile-vaginal penetration isn't possible with two women.*


What?! I've been mislead...for all these years... 

Well, not unless there's a man there too.


----------



## skycloud86

Crystall said:


> I dated a guy who only had one nut once. He had the other one removed because he had testicular cancer. I asked if they let him keep it in a jar and he said that they didn't. I didn't get to keep my appendix either when I had it taken out which I thought was a bum deal because apparently it was all covered in puss and I think it would have looked really cool in a jar.
> 
> Anyway, I was going to ask that guy but then I forgot to so I'll ask you now, do they replace it with like a substitute nut for cosmetic reasons?


There's an option to have such a replacement, but I didn't have any such replacement, myself.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Fizz said:


> Immense shame.


Meh. You can keep it. I got enough of that thanks. Man, your prizes suck. :dry:



skycloud86 said:


> Jelly beans are much better than jelly babies, in my opinion. I love jelly beans, but I can't stand jelly babies, especially the really small ones, which taste horrible.


Do you mean Jelly Bellys? Because if you do, I concur! Even though I've been to the Jelly Belly factory twice.

I like the pink, white, and red regular-sized jelly beans.

Don't get me wrong, if they are not available, and as disappointed as I will be, I will still manage to find a way to take a person's Jelly Bellys. They are good for my energy. :happy:


----------



## skycloud86

Fizz said:


> What?! I've been mislead...for all these years...
> 
> Well, not unless there's a man there too.
> 
> BTW, 69th page. For those of you who have a fascination with the number.


If @Kr3m1in posts on this page, she'll post her 69th post of this thread on the 69th page.


----------



## Fizz

pinkrasputin said:


> Meh. You can keep it. I got enough of that thanks. Man, your prizes suck. :dry:


I'm keeping all the goods things for myself :crazy: I might have some Tootsie rolls from Halloween...I hate Tootsie Rolls with a passion.


----------



## skycloud86

pinkrasputin said:


> Do you mean Jelly Bellys? Because if you do, I concur! Even though I've been to the Jelly Belly factory twice.
> 
> I like the pink, white, and red regular-sized jelly beans.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if they are not available, and as disappointed as I will be, I will still manage to find a way to take a person's Jelly Bellys. They are good for my energy. :happy:


I've never heard of them myself. Which one in my post are you referring to, the babies or the beans?


----------



## Fizz

skycloud86 said:


> If Kremlin posts on this page, she'll post her 69th post of this thread on the 69th page.


I hope she comes back *crosses fingers* I actually edited my post because it landed on the 70th page because everyone has gone crazy on this thread in the past few minutes.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@hmwith ...so that's what you say?
'I am participating in sexual acts' or go up to women and go 'Hey sugar, wanna participate in sexual acts with me?'

Doesn't that even _sound_ absurd to you...


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Fizz, first there was ungodly profanity, then he pet us both gently...
and i just sigh and make faces..
speaking of faces, I've never seen fizz, and we had already gotten very intimate.must fix.


----------



## Fizz

Kr3m1in said:


> @Fizz, first there was ungodly profanity, then he pet us both gently...
> and i just sigh and make faces..
> speaking of faces, I've never seen fizz, and we had already gotten very intimate.must fix.


No one has seen the Fizz! I always plan to take a picture of myself but then I never get around to it.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Reveal @Fizz...immediately if not sooner!!:angry:

plz?can has some fizz?:sad:


----------



## Fizz

Kr3m1in said:


> Reveal @Fizz...immediately if not sooner!!:angry:
> 
> plz?can has some fizz?:sad:


Everyone wants a little Fizz! ...or they just keep requesting that I upload a picture.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Fizz , I was the same way. My avatar is 3 yrs old. Yesterday, I caved.


----------



## Crystall

Fizz said:


> Everyone wants a little Fizz! ...or they just keep requesting that I upload a picture.


I'm curious as to whether or not you look anything like the dog in your avatar. I always imagine people looking like their avatars no matter what they are.


----------



## Fizz

Crystall said:


> I'm curious as to whether or not you look anything like the dog in your avatar. I always imagine people looking like their avatars no matter what they are.


I wish I could look that hot.


----------



## Fizz

Kr3m1in said:


> @Fizz , I was the same way. My avatar is 3 yrs old. Yesterday, I caved.


I tried taking pictures but my camera's battery is dying, it's fate.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Crystall, wtf girl by the way, I am falling for your type..thought you might be honored


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Fizz ...charge it? or decribe yourself and what you are wearing..now!


----------



## Fizz

Kr3m1in said:


> @Fizz ...charge it? or decribe yourself and what you are wearing..now!


I'm dressed up to go out right now. It's sort of cold so I'm wearing leggings with my casual dress, I'd rather not be. Brown cardigan. Mustard scarf...is that heavy breathing I hear? What's yer angle? :dry:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Fizz, i was getting hard and moist, but then you said mustard...*gets dry and soft*

I do like leggings though!

My angle?


----------



## Fizz

Kr3m1in said:


> @Fizz, i was getting hard and moist, but then you said mustard...*gets dry and soft*
> 
> I do like leggings though!
> 
> My angle?


I always pause and decide if I really want to share my face after all the things I've said.


----------



## jack london

We love your beautiful sexy mind, that's all that counts!!!


----------



## Fizz

jack london said:


> We love your* beautiful sexy mind*, that's all that counts!!!


Your "sexy" is most people's "gutter" :tongue:


----------



## Kr3m1in

Oooh, i gots support!!!
@Fizz even I want to...share your face:laughing:


----------



## Fizz

Kr3m1in said:


> Oooh, i gots support!!!
> @Fizz even I want to...share your face:laughing:


I'm wondering if anyone can guess what I look like...

(I'm just stalling because I haven't charged my camera)


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Fizz like lust and confetti and sunshine dust!!!


----------



## Hokahey

Fizz said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can guess what I look like...
> 
> (I'm just stalling because I haven't charged my camera)


I don't know, I can only see the top of your head. :tongue: oh snap I went there.


----------



## Fizz

Hokahey said:


> I don't know, I can only see the top of your head. :tongue: oh snap I went there.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Kr3m1in said:


> @pinkrasputin , no...I am trying to get rid of her, you are telling me to invite her places...counterproductive!
> 
> @Fizz, not anymore...I've set her too gay, my text memory is exploding...:dry:



Is she blowing up your phone??? 

Wow. You can't respond _at all._ Trust me on this one. It's the only way! Stalkers and getting people to not cling are my specialty. :wink:

Like don't respond for months. You can't feel bad. If she is blowing up your phone now and it stops after awhile, at any time you respond, she will blow it up again!!! DON'T DO IT!


----------



## Kr3m1in

pink, okay gorgeous, i know how to say fuck off in order for me to respond, she would have to show up at my place, naked. and even then, the response will be nonverbal

pink, as for nicknames, how about I call you * bad career move*?:laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Kr3m1in said:


> pink, as for nicknames, how about I call you * bad career move*?:laughing:


@Kr3m1in Did you get your hands on some old porn? :shocked:

Look. I was in college. I needed the money. And I had no idea how many rodents were going to be involved. 

Don't judge. :angry:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@pinkrasputin, I meant you'd be one for other people, cause you'd f the life out of them:crazy:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Kr3m1in said:


> @pinkrasputin, I meant you'd be one for other people, cause you'd f the life out of them:crazy:


Oh. uh.. yeah..

Um... just forget what I said in my last post about porn and all. :blushed: I was..uh.. sleeping at the keyboard and having a dream. :happy:

But yeah. I really do feel sorry for the next lucky guy who gets to help me relieve my tension. :crazy:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@pinkrasputin, then perhaps _pussy fury_ is more appropriate:laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Kr3m1in said:


> , then perhaps _pussy fury_ is more appropriate:laughing:


@Kr3m1in YAY!!!!!!!!!! I gotta a fancy Kr3m1in Sex name!!!! *Does the Pussy Fury Dance and humps a tree*

Thanks! This is a good day. :laughing:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@pinkrasputin , you even get a motto...it should be: I'll blow your balls til' Kingdom come!:crazy:

you're welcome, beautiful


----------



## Crystall

Aßbiscuits said:


> She stabs me with her eyes a lot . My friend's cousin is an ENFP too but she doesn't count because she's too young. Do not want.
> 
> What makes ENFPs so good at sex? I need to know.
> 
> Maybe @Crystall can sho-tell me.


Ask pink, she won't shut up about it. :happy:



pinkrasputin said:


> Seriously Crystall? You'd have to learn it? Or were you kidding? I honestly thought girls just knew how to do this on instinct.
> 
> But I learn people are not me everyday.


Are you really trying to lecture me about lesbian sex? No offense, but when I'm looking to learn I'll ask Assbiscuits or Kr3m1in. 



Kr3m1in said:


> ENFPs, I need help. Seems as if she got that she blew it, and now decided to blow me up with things like 'i fucked up the best potential sex and relationship of my life'. She is being very feely, and I am cold and done.
> When i am cold, I can be a rude cunt, but I don't want to hurt the pretty little thing. How do I let her know I am over it with minimal damage?Blunt honesty?Ignore?Sugary lie?
> 
> Help!


Dump her like she's never been dumped before. If you don't she'll just keep holding a torch for you thinking maybe, someday, if you'll just talk to her again... sounds cruel, but she'll get over it faster if she thinks you're an asshole and don't deserve her anyway.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Crystall said:


> Ask pink, she won't shut up about it. :happy:


 "Shut up"?  Wow.



> Are you really trying to lecture me about lesbian sex?


 How the heck am I lecturing you about lesbian sex? This time, I even put "were you just kidding?" Wow. No one is attacking you. But your text is coming off as hostile. 

I honestly thought tribbing came naturally for girls. No one taught me how to trib. I even put a disclaimer "*but* I am learning people are not me everyday."

And it's true. I think tribbing comes more natural that actual insertion of a penis. I was freaked out when I first learned an actual penis went inside.


----------



## Fizz

You should be able to look at a picture tribbing and go, "Yeah, I got this." - Image search that shit.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Crystall , I'll teach you babe, but be nice to pink, or she will unleash the pussy furry and then it's bad news


----------



## Crystall

Fizz said:


> You should be able to look at a picture tribbing and go, "Yeah, I got this." - Image search that shit.


I'm a trial and error kinda gal. I think I'd prefer to learn it first hand, thanks.



Kr3m1in said:


> @Crystall , I'll teach you babe, but be nice to pink, or she will unleash the pussy furry and then it's bad news


I'm sorry Pink I do love you, like I said in my PM I'm just oversly sensitive because I'm having a shit week and I'm probably reading too much into shit.


----------



## Kr3m1in

yeah, let's not put a crack down out sex clan, pretty please?


----------



## jack london

Fizz said:


> You should be able to look at a picture tribbing and go, "Yeah, I got this." - Image search that shit.


Googling this made me want to become a Lesbian.


----------



## undead

Reading all of this made me feel like I want to exchange my body for a while.

It's boring being a man, perhaps.


----------



## Kr3m1in

haha, these poor menz:crazy:


----------



## skycloud86

undead said:


> Reading all of this made me feel like I want to exchange my body for a while.
> 
> It's boring being a man, perhaps.


Unless you have a feminine gender identity, in some other way transgender or are a MtF transsexual, you would likely suffer gender dysphoria if you were able to, and did, exchange your male body for a female body.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

pinkrasputin said:


> And it's true. I think tribbing comes more natural that actual insertion of a penis. I was freaked out when I first learned an actual penis went inside.


Me too! Wow. I just got sex ed and they said there was a hole, I was twelve (yes, twelve) and I was like "I have a hole down there?"  and when I found it I freaked out. I thought the penis just rubbed off or something, I don't remember what I thought, maybe that's why I view sexual pleasure as not penetration necessary and that's why 'tribbing' was just like "yay, sex!"

And mens, don't worry! I'm sure hetero sex is just as good plus it's easier to score womens to sex with anyway.


----------



## Hokahey

Aßbiscuits said:


> it's easier to score womens to sex with anyway.



Guess it depends on the guy. I know some who have no problems at all. I am not one of those though. 

P.S. That's not self-pity it's just how things roll. :tongue:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Hokahey said:


> Guess it depends on the guy. I know some who have no problems at all. I am not one of those though.
> 
> P.S. That's not self-pity it's just how things roll. :tongue:


Lesbians have a lake of fish to choose from, where there's plenty of fish curiously swimming who're from the sea, and men have that whole sea. Even if your skills with manipulating women into having sex with you are absolutely phenomenal, in the end men still have more to choose from.

You're bound to find somebody since there's so many so you have a chance of just being yourself to catch this person, don't worry .

But this has just made straight men and women too Goddamn picky thus leaving them in the lonely state so many of them tend to be in, so maybe having a lake to choose from is good at the same time though we're lacking both quality and quantity - not gay men, gay men are pretty....a lot of lesbian women are hideous.


----------



## jack london

I never thought of it that way before. Good point


----------



## pinkrasputin

Aßbiscuits said:


> Me too! Wow. I just got sex ed and they said there was a hole, I was twelve (yes, twelve) and I was like "I have a hole down there?"  and when I found it I freaked out. I thought the penis just rubbed off or something, I don't remember what I thought, maybe that's why I view sexual pleasure as not penetration necessary and that's why 'tribbing' was just like "yay, sex!"
> 
> And mens, don't worry! I'm sure hetero sex is just as good plus it's easier to score womens to sex with anyway.


I know I've already told you this AB, and I remembered when I helped corrupt your brain (bad mom). But yeah. When I was little there were things I could naturally figure out playing around with my bestfriend. So when I got older, I was like "Wow. They actually made a porn genre out of this?"



Aßbiscuits said:


> But this has just made straight men and women too Goddamn picky thus leaving them in the lonely state so many of them tend to be in, so maybe having a lake to choose from is good at the same time though we're lacking both quality and quantity - not gay men, gay men are pretty....a lot of lesbian women are hideous.


I don't think I'm picky when it comes to finding a man. He just needs to be a guy who is into fitness, goes to the opera, doesn't watch sports, is an intellectual, drinks refined ales, is pro peace, has an insatiable sexual appetite, who has lesbian and gay friends, is smarter than me, eats sushi (nigiri or sashimi), likes hummus and Indian food, has the bald thing going, is older than me, doesn't do drugs, has a daughter/s (son is optional), likes running (or will do their damnest to meet me at my finish lines), who doesn't yell, speaks a few languages, reads awesome books (not pop trash), is an advocate of psychology, knows MBTI and enneagram, wears boxer briefs, knows the importance of coffee, uses a Mac, has a bike so we can ride together, non-smoker, has a naughty past but has now moved beyond, has lived in more than one city all his life, is more into Sartre than Nietzsche (ew), and won't mind that I tend to forget anniversaries and birthdays.

But other than that, I'm not picky. I don't care about what he does for a living, the car he drives, his penis size, or height. I'm pretty open to just about anything. :crazy:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Aßbiscuits yessssss, hideous ******...what's up with that?
morbidly obese..lack manners...lack everything!
ugh.and then they want to take it outside when their femme is all on me..
well of course she goddamn is, i actually know what a mirror looks like!

lesbians need to get better-looking on the asap...every girl i've ever has was straight or bi..every.single.one.
precisely for that reason


----------



## Kr3m1in

@pinkrasputin, Sartre FTW!
and ahem...good luck to you...


----------



## jack london

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't think I'm picky when it comes to finding a man. He just needs to be a guy who is into *fitness*, goes to the opera,* doesn't watch sports, is an intellectual, drinks refined ales, is pro peace, has an insatiable sexual appetite, who has lesbian and gay friends*, is smarter than me, eats sushi (nigiri or* sashimi*), likes hummus and *Indian food*, has the *bald thing going*, *is older than me, doesn't do drugs, has a daughter/s (son is optional)*, likes running (or will do their* damnest to meet me at my finish lines*), *who doesn't yell*, speaks a few languages,* reads awesome books* (not pop trash), *is an advocate of psychology, knows MBTI* and enneagram, *wears boxer briefs, knows the importance of coffee*, uses a Mac, has a bike so we can ride together,* non-smoker, has a naughty past but has now moved beyond*, has* lived in more than one city all his life*, is more into Sartre than Nietzsche (ew), and *won't mind that I tend to forget anniversaries and birthdays*.


How did I do?

I just want a woman who is 

fit or very fit *goes to gym with me would be best*,
open to accepting everyone for who they are, 
understands right wing hate for what it is,
has an insatiable sexual appetite,
who has more friends than me including lesbian and gay,
is younger than me to remind me to always look for the child inside me,
doesn't do drugs,
understands the love I have for my family,
she can yell and scream but always knows that I never meant to hurt her,
non-smoker,
not afraid to accept herself as a sexual being,
wants to open her mind with me as we learn about as many people as we can


----------



## Hokahey

pinkrasputin said:


> I know I've already told you this AB, and I remembered when I helped corrupt your brain (bad mom). But yeah. When I was little there were things I could naturally figure out playing around with my bestfriend. So when I got older, I was like "Wow. They actually made a porn genre out of this?"
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm picky when it comes to finding a man. He just needs to be a guy who is into fitness, goes to the opera, doesn't watch sports, is an intellectual, drinks refined ales, is pro peace, has an insatiable sexual appetite, who has lesbian and gay friends, is smarter than me, eats sushi (nigiri or sashimi), likes hummus and Indian food, has the bald thing going, is older than me, doesn't do drugs, has a daughter/s (son is optional), likes running (or will do their damnest to meet me at my finish lines), who doesn't yell, speaks a few languages, reads awesome books (not pop trash), is an advocate of psychology, knows MBTI and enneagram, wears boxer briefs, knows the importance of coffee, *uses a Mac*, has a bike so we can ride together, non-smoker, has a naughty past but has now moved beyond, has lived in more than one city all his life, is more into Sartre than Nietzsche (ew), and won't mind that I tend to forget anniversaries and birthdays.
> 
> But other than that, I'm not picky. I don't care about what he does for a living, the car he drives, his penis size, or height. I'm pretty open to just about anything. :crazy:


Nope, I had to stop right there. Haha.....


----------



## sparkles

Kr3m1in said:


> every girl i've ever has was straight or bi..every.single.one.
> precisely for that reason


 Yup, same here. Except I dunno the ID for the girl I had my earliest experience with, but she was too young to be really fat. She had this tan, blonde, sporty look, but wasn't unattractive or particularly stocky.


----------



## Crystall

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't think I'm picky when it comes to finding a man. He just needs to be a guy who is into fitness, goes to the opera, doesn't watch sports, is an intellectual, drinks refined ales, is pro peace, has an insatiable sexual appetite, who has lesbian and gay friends, is smarter than me, eats sushi (nigiri or sashimi), likes hummus and Indian food, has the bald thing going, is older than me, doesn't do drugs, has a daughter/s (son is optional), likes running (or will do their damnest to meet me at my finish lines), who doesn't yell, speaks a few languages, reads awesome books (not pop trash), is an advocate of psychology, knows MBTI and enneagram, wears boxer briefs, knows the importance of coffee, uses a Mac, has a bike so we can ride together, non-smoker, has a naughty past but has now moved beyond, has lived in more than one city all his life, is more into Sartre than Nietzsche (ew), and won't mind that I tend to forget anniversaries and birthdays.
> 
> But other than that, I'm not picky. I don't care about what he does for a living, the car he drives, his penis size, or height. I'm pretty open to just about anything. :crazy:


I love your list. Don't you ever stop looking for him, Pink. 



Kr3m1in said:


> @Aßbiscuits yessssss, hideous ******...what's up with that?
> morbidly obese..lack manners...lack everything!
> ugh.and then they want to take it outside when their femme is all on me..
> well of course she goddamn is, i actually know what a mirror looks like!
> 
> lesbians need to get better-looking on the asap...every girl i've ever has was straight or bi..every.single.one.
> precisely for that reason


See, if I was to experiment I'd want to get me a hot femme. Why is it that some lesbian and bi women are attracted to those really butch women who basically look like men? I mean isn't it the femininity that they are attracted to? :mellow:

EDIT:


Hokahey said:


> Guess it depends on the guy. I know some who have no problems at all. I am not one of those though.
> 
> P.S. That's not self-pity it's just how things roll. :tongue:


@Hokahey, I find that hard to believe. You're so cute and sweet!


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Crystall that puzzles me every day, too.
I am somewhere in between. I mean i don't wear flowy dresses or bright lipstick, I go for more of an edgy look, because that's what i have to work with, but I am definitely a woman. I don't carry myself like a man, i don't wear men's clothes and I don't identify with men.
I don't know, on the leabo spectrum, I am probably somewhere in between. I have a more masculine personality than appearance, for sure, thanks to ENTJ-ness.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Crystall said:


> See, if I was to experiment I'd want to get me a hot femme. Why is it that some lesbian and bi women are attracted to those really butch women who basically look like men? I mean isn't it the femininity that they are attracted to? :mellow:


They're not looking for men when they want a woman, that's it - it seems to be the only criteria to not be a male. As long as this person doesn't have a penis sexy time ensues. Plus, plenty of lesbians enjoy the idea of being butch and having a butch lesbian lifestyle which is different than being manly really, they're very separate from men if you ask me, they're just more like men than your average woman. 

I've never been attracted to a butch myself. I definitely prefer femmes and I'd rather have sex with a straight woman if she's hot rather than a butch any day - which is pretty superficial but I'm definitely not the only lesbian who feels this way. 

Plus, it's very easy to like someone for their personality as well and I'm sure there's some butches who are attractive (take Shane for example), since there's plenty of butch lesbians out there if you happen to fall for a woman because you're aware she likes women and you've considered that idea, then this increases the chances of a bi-curious girl ending up being attracted to a butch girl - who's helping this women explore her sexuality.


----------



## sparkles

Crystall said:


> See, if I was to experiment I'd want to get me a hot femme. Why is it that some lesbian and bi women are attracted to those really butch women who basically look like men? I mean isn't it the femininity that they are attracted to? :mellow:


Yeah, I'd prefer a partner who's more butch than me in personality but doesn't have a super-strong masculine appearance.

I like boobs, so I don't want to be with someone who does that whole... grow a belly so you look like you don't have tits... thing.


----------



## sparkles

Kr3m1in said:


> @Crystall that puzzles me every day, too.
> I am somewhere in between. I mean i don't wear flowy dresses or bright lipstick, I go for more of an edgy look, because that's what i have to work with, but I am definitely a woman. I don't carry myself like a man, i don't wear men's clothes and I don't identify with men.
> I don't know, on the leabo spectrum, I am probably somewhere in between. I have a more masculine personality than appearance, for sure, thanks to ENTJ-ness.


See, that's scrumptious.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Kr3m1in said:


> Sartre FTW!


You wouldn't by any chance wear boxer briefs, would you? :crazy:



jack london said:


> How did I do?
> 
> I just want a woman who is
> 
> fit or very fit *goes to gym with me would be best*,
> open to accepting everyone for who they are,
> understands right wing hate for what it is,
> has an insatiable sexual appetite,
> who has more friends than me including lesbian and gay,
> is younger than me to remind me to always look for the child inside me,
> doesn't do drugs,
> understands the love I have for my family,
> she can yell and scream but always knows that I never meant to hurt her,
> non-smoker,
> not afraid to accept herself as a sexual being,
> wants to open her mind with me as we learn about as many people as we can


That looks _really_ good on paper, Jack. But I'm worried we may not like the same type of coffee.  :tongue:

Oh but this:


> *goes to gym with me would be best*


 I likey! *Adds to list* :laughing:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@pinkrasputin I have in fact worn boxer briefs...before


----------



## Kr3m1in

sparkles said:


> See, that's scrumptious.


why thank you sugar..:wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin

I always thought lesbians were picky. But you here seem to be different. But usually I hear "Oh no, she's bi!" Or "Oh she is just a first-timer. I stay away from that mess." No? 

However, I do have one lesbian girlfriend who could give a shit about a woman's sexual preference. She'll just go for any woman she wants. Lol. We tease her all the time. She'll say she has a crush on "So and So" and we'll ask, "Is she into women?". She will respond, "Oh I don't care about that. I find that it's not really important."


----------



## sparkles

Gah, I'm quite choosy. I admit it. 

Someone who shows they care about me but isn't needy about it, grounded through sports or working with their hands, considerate of people but assertive, dominating, can have a conversation but doesn't have to have an intellectual one all the time, neutral or optimistic perspective on life in general (or doesn't whine about their stuff misanthropically as a default, but of course we all have down days and that's nbd), responsible and disciplined, values health for self and relationships, likes Asian food, won't try to make me focus all my attention on a movie if we're in the same room, doesn't do drugs unless by prescription, oriented towards growth but not rigid/obsessive about it, has integrity, admires my spastic ways, appreciates my spontaneity and lets me rely on them for the structure and discipline, willing to take care of getting the bills paid on time and willing to just remind me when I need to put in my part... Supportive and caring and bold and brash (at least with me). Authentic. Playful and serious, not too much of the one or the other. Thin or athletic and conscious of diet choices. I usually like darker hair but that's purely the look factor and personality matters more.

Not much really. :wink: Oh and I wouldn't mind if they were as smart as me, or smarter when we factor in areas of weakness. Someone who would get some kind of joy in doing the taxes? Sign me up. I'd love it to find someone who naturally digs all the stuff I can't stand, and who naturally wants me to take care of the stuff I love.

Really, a mix of differences to balance my own weaknesses/sources of loathing and sameness for those things about me that I think are proper for a good relationship.


----------



## Fizz

Personally I like between butch and femme. I'm not really attracted to overly feminine _anything_.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@sparkles +100
balance is everything to me.
i don't care what you do..you can do yoga for all i care and be vegan.
just please have what i don't, when i don't.


----------



## jack london

Don't make me post my Bodybuilding.com - Huge Online Supplement Store & Fitness Community! member page.


----------



## Hokahey

Crystall said:


> Haha aww I'm sure they're not that bad. :happy:


Now you are just being nice. LOL....


----------

